# News/pics of 2015 Cruze face-lift!!



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2015 Chevrolet Cruze Gets Tweaked Design, More Gadgets

My personal opinion is that this 2015 tweak is f'n ugly!! I appreciate all the tech upgrades and other internal changes that Chevy is doing, but who the **** decided that this new front end was attractive and will result in more sales?! 

I know some people will like it, because let's face it, some people just don't have taste, but this just doesn't do anything for me but make me want to throw-up in my mouth! 

I personally would just leave the front end alone if I was Chevy and just do the interior upgrades that they have listed in the article. The only tweaks for the exterior on this refresh (since the 2nd gen cruze is right around the corner) that I would do is: standard shark fin, more rim selections, new paint colors, SEMA show quality Z-Spec grille, LED head/tail lights, and side mirror turn signals!!

LORD PLEASE GRANT ME THE ABILITY TO BUY A NEW 2014 BEFORE THESE 2015'S ARRIVE, LOL!!! Anyone know when the 2014's will stop being produced and available for custom factory order?! So what do you guys/gals think?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice Starks ! But given your economical situation you might want to consider looking for a used cruzen and then just fix it up to your own liking .. preferably one with low miles . Mine is 3 years new and I have 21,000.00 miles and that is due to my short city commute . I have given IT a few endurance tests to go along with my 7 mile commute . 18 hrs to Dallas 18 hrs back . 14 hrs to Phylly and 13 hrs Back . These cruzens are great on the highway ..


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

It looks nice , so this will be launched in 2015 along side the next generation cruze , they will both be sold together and our current model cruze will be referred to as the classic when buying new . Sadley chevrolet is pulling out of Europe so we won't see the new cruze where I live , England London , turkey bodrum , shame really next best thing will be a Opel Astra but I'm fed up with opel it's super duper bland average beige in Europe unless we are talking Vxr , why don't they put the 2.2 turbo 4 cylinder from the Vxr Astra in the cruze and call it the CRUZE SS that's what we really want not another new front .......and give it some camaro tail lights that's all we want f the new one it will end up looking like a ford or Kia or Hyundai


----------



## dasjamie85 (Jul 29, 2013)

I was sorta worried that after I just got my car last summer, that the new one would be so much better that I'd be upset for not waiting a year. Then the Global Cruze came out and I felt better because that looks like any Kia, Hyundai, or Ford (or any compact car for that matter). But this... this really makes me appreciate my car. Even if you were going to update the front, update the back. It's one of weak points to the car. They did the same thing with the Malibu and people hate the rear end of that car. I just don't understand this logic. It doesn't matter with the more conservative design of the car as a whole.


----------



## dasjamie85 (Jul 29, 2013)

stamas said:


> It looks nice , so this will be launched in 2015 along side the next generation cruze , they will both be sold together and our current model cruze will be referred to as the classic when buying new . Sadley chevrolet is pulling out of Europe so we won't see the new cruze where I live , England London , turkey bodrum , shame really next best thing will be a Opel Astra but I'm fed up with opel it's super duper bland average beige in Europe unless we are talking Vxr , why don't they put the 2.2 turbo 4 cylinder from the Vxr Astra in the cruze and call it the cruze sis that's what we really want not another new front and give it some camaro tail lights , ohh well dreams


I don't think America is getting that other cruze. I believe that's a shorter wheelbase car for China and other global markets. This refresh will be our Cruze for the next few years.


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

I am over the moon if that is the case :go:My car is going to stay fresh

all a new cruze needs in my opinion is to keep the same basic shape , just give it xenon lights like you find on a audi give it the camero style tail lights and it needs a more powerful engine that is not a dizzezal , and u no minor changes hear and there more soft touch on the interior less hard plastic more brushed steal and little touches hear and there it won't take a lot , it's about time a company stuck with what works works and don't change it for the sake of it hats of to chevrolet if they keep the cruze as it is


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Looks like Chevy's SEMA diesel concept went into production as a facelift..they shouldv just introduced the world facelift from 2013 as a 2014 model and cut the shenanigans. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

The bowtie looks really tiny and weird, loses the cohesiveness with the 2-tier grill. Overall it's 'okay'. Reminds me a little of the 2014 Civic Coupe bumper refresh, which is a mess.

I still would've appreciated the new MyLink, properly placed door locks and internal trunk release in my '14


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

dasjamie85 said:


> I don't think America is getting that other cruze. I believe that's a shorter wheelbase car for China and other global markets. This refresh will be our Cruze for the next few years.


Correct.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Heres probably what the RS model will look like

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

RoadRage said:


> Heres probably what the RS model will look like
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Despite the grill being weird, that is one sexy rs!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Is it weird to say I'm kinda happy they changed the style to something I don't like.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah...I am not real sure I'd buy the car if this is the styling they are going with. One thing I like about my '14 CTD and the Cruze in general, is the fascia and body lines. Aggressive from the front, yet not over the top. I think my CTD is a darn good looking car from any angle.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone Photoshopped the grille with plastidip yet? Maybe w/o chrome it would look a little better.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Despite the grill being weird, that is one sexy rs!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I like wheels on it. Hopefully they keep the 5x105 pattern and not convert it all to 5x115. Coming from my trailblazer, when they drop a unique bolt pattern, wheel choices disappear quick over a couple of years.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Anyone Photoshopped the grille with plastidip yet? Maybe w/o chrome it would look a little better.


I think a color matched grille would look good as well.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2015 Chevrolet Cruze: 4G LTE, New Looks, Colors | GM Authority


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Horrible move, IMO. The front end was the best part of the design. The cheap plastic C Pillar is what they should have changed and the rear is kind of weak with that shiny chrome bar.
They aren't improving the power trains at all, still has the craptastic base engine and just adding gadgets.
After looking at all the improvements to the Focus for the coming model year I have to say that GM, once again, has let me down.
As if rooting for The Mets and Jets isn't bad enough I have to root for this company as well?


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Seriously I'm surprised with all the hate against the refresh. I actually like it, I guess after seeing what they had planned for the re-design anything that resembles the current look is welcomed in my book. If I were in the market for a new car I'd still choose the cruze if it looked like that


----------



## Kid (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like a ford focus front end... 

Happy with what I have now


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's a video I just found of this new tweaked 2015 driving around! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RIoLX4hy84

PLUS

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtAvGaIqAkg&list=UUUpAPwNSRy5iIZ6trav89BA


Just to be clear though, I still don't like it, lol!


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Here's a video I just found of this new tweaked 2015 driving around!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RIoLX4hy84
> 
> ...


Could they make the bowtie any bigger?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Could they make the bowtie any bigger?


Yeah, the bowtie and it's placement now just look awkward and undersized!


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

All the chrome and the fogs look out of place on the front end.Wanna see some of the interior changes


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Dance To The Music ...*



Starks8 said:


> Here's a video I just found of this new tweaked 2015 driving around!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RIoLX4hy84
> PLUS
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtAvGaIqAkg&list=UUUpAPwNSRy5iIZ6trav89BA
> ...


_*Starks8,*_

Thanks for sharing the videos. Musical accompaniment on film no.2 has a groovy _(there's no other word for it)_ beat. You know.. sort of a sweaty, heart-pounding uptempo Brazilian vibe with 1970's strip club swagger!

:fro:​
Oh yeah, write something about the car. Well, let's see, though nothing in the works will surpass the original Cruze for overall look and stance, especially the Holden adaptation, I do believe this tweaked revision will be considered quite acceptable when compared to the China-nized Hyundai wannabe Cruze replacement GM plans to dump on North America in the next 15 to 18 months. This SEMA-inspired Cruze facelift is a temporary reprieve from what lies ahead, so in this sense it could have been a whole lot worse.

Aforementioned said, I look forward to seeing the 2015 car in the flesh, eyeballing the new colors and interior options, learning whether or not GM permitted their engineers to tweak the structure to score better on the NHTSA's Small Overlap Frontal Crash Test _(currently marginal)_, discovering if wheel options for the various models have been freshened AND learning whether or not the LS gets the reworked 1.8L Ecotec motor the Holden Cruze received down in Oz.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

The front end before was the nicest part of the Cruze, now they ruined it. They tried to make it blend with the family and now it looks too much like a Malibu which I think looks ugly. The front grille and bowtie don't blend well and are disproportionate. I'm still happy with my 2011.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

So, has anyone found out how to get that camo paint job/vinyl wrap that the test mules have? I think it looks best with that camo on and I'd love to see people's reactions to the car.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

I didn't realize that there was just a refresh planned for 2015. Not bad. I like it almost as much as my 2014 CTD. Much better than the world Cruze previewed on the Forum that I thought was the 2015. I'd buy one.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Just think guys since this is a refresh those interior changes listed on the Detroit News article are possibly mods we can easily do to our cars. 

Refreshed 2015 Chevy Cruze gets facelift, more technology | The Detroit News


BTW: The grill doesn't look bad and neither does the smaller bowtie, its the ridiculous fog lights that ruin it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Says led lights but those lights look like the normal lights so maybe we can get those too. Mentions slight tail light changes...wonder what they did


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Fugly...

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Just think guys since this is a refresh those interior changes listed on the Detroit News article are possibly mods we can easily do to our cars.
> 
> Refreshed 2015 Chevy Cruze gets facelift, more technology | The Detroit News
> 
> ...


Depends on how much is dealer unlocking required for SIRI txt and WiFi LTE on top of buying this brand new technology.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

For once, I can honestly say that the LTZ looks like the ******* child of the lineup. Too much chrome on such a small nose and the asymmetrical trim of the fog's makes no sense. You have this HUGE 3 sided chrome trim ring highlighting a HUGE black hole.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> For once, I can honestly say that the LTZ looks like the ******* child of the lineup. Too much chrome on such a small nose and the asymmetrical trim of the fog's makes no sense. You have this HUGE 3 sided chrome trim ring highlighting a HUGE black hole.


When the last bodystyle Impala was leaving they finally deleted the chrome bar on the trunk and gave every trim 300+ HP engines from the Camaro. I was hoping they did that here throwing in the 2.0 in making us all flood the lots to trade in for it. Nope.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> When the last bodystyle Impala was leaving they finally deleted the chrome bar on the trunk and gave every trim 300+ HP engines from the Camaro. I was hoping they did that here throwing in the 2.0 in making us all flood the lots to trade in for it. Nope.


If they threw the 2.0 in it, the MPG on my ECO would be in the teens due to me driving to the dealer as fast as I possibly could.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

:eek7:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Merc6 said:


> Depends on how much is dealer unlocking required for SIRI txt and WiFi LTE on top of buying this brand new technology.


I wasn't really thinking of those since even my link GM failed to make an easy upgrade kit which could have made them and their dealers millions. 

I was thinking more along the lines of the updated console with trunk release and better cup holders. That might also indicate a better arm rest but of course they will never admit there is a blatant issue with the current one.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I wasn't really thinking of those since even my link GM failed to make an easy upgrade kit which could have made them and their dealers millions.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of the updated console with trunk release and better cup holders. That might also indicate a better arm rest but of course they will never admit there is a blatant issue with the current one.


I want the Verano parking brake. Center console isn't a direct swap and I can't remember why that was off the top of my head.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

The new ones are ugly as ****. I can't stand the styling of the Focus either! So glad I bought my '14.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

The new grille shapes don't play nice with the existing headlight shapes... it leaves some strange leftover real-estate attempting to bridge the gap.

I like the move to LED DRL light strips, it's a modern touch. I'm not a fan of the overall new look though.

Looks like the aero package will remain for the Eco and Diesel models. The RS pkg may just be a stick on lip at the front instead of a whole new facia.

There's not much they could have done to dramatically change the look while keeping the existing headlights and hood, and still have a successful design. This looks like a band-aid to keep the car "interesting" for a few more years.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

GM has done this time and time again, have a great selling car and still find the need for a refresh. If your already planing the new model in 2016 this makes no financial sense what so ever. The majority of people I have talked to like or love the current design, so its not like people were ever calling the current cruze ugly. 

I would hate to hope for this to backfire and sales drop, but with as ugly as this is its bound to happen.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's Nice Ullysses !! I have read that page 5 times today and 1 more time is not really going to matter much besides j likes IT ....

Gas prices are up , 3.99 .09 a gallon here and up . People are going to go with the better fuel efficiency reguardless of the styling . Plus all of these new goofie gadgets is a plus to most novice car buyers .. watch what happens folks .


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Here's a video I just found of this new tweaked 2015 driving around!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RIoLX4hy84
> 
> ...


 The 2nd video is showing the diesel. It has the diesel wheels and towards the end shows the car with 2.0 TD badge. I am neutral on the look as it is Ok to my eyes as I always thought that the bowtie badge on the current car was to large. It all depends on the person I guess.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

It will be interesting to see what they did to install the led's and remove the headlight drl. My guess is retuning the bcm. Now if they would only give dealers access to do that.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Mikeske said:


> The 2nd video is showing the diesel. It has the diesel wheels and towards the end shows the car with 2.0 TD badge. I am neutral on the look as it is Ok to my eyes as I always thought that the bowtie badge on the current car was to large. It all depends on the person I guess.


Bowtie looks huge till you black it out or paint match it. The gold contrast with all the colors but the gold/tan color Cruze.



Blue Angel said:


> The new grille shapes don't play nice with the existing headlight shapes... it leaves some strange leftover real-estate attempting to bridge the gap.
> 
> I like the move to LED DRL light strips, it's a modern touch. I'm not a fan of the overall new look though.
> 
> ...


The Impala have the same exact fog light shape/design so I see where they stole the idea from. Now if they just gave all cars the fogs with chrome rings, that could have been a nice touch. Spec Z package to all non RS cars could have been another move. The list of things they could have done is long.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My '14 diesel reads text messages, so I don't know why they're saying that's new


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

nick993 said:


> It will be interesting to see what they did to install the led's and remove the headlight drl. My guess is retuning the bcm. Now if they would only give dealers access to do that.


This will require a new wiring harness for the headlights/DRL and a new BCM output, not something that would be an easy upgrade to the current car.

Looks like the new car may not have an actual fog light option anymore. That's a definite downer.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Cruze Minisite @Chevrolet.com*

*
2015 Chevrolet Cruze Minisite @Chevrolet.com*
*2015 Cruze Compact Car: Beyond the Everyday Drive | Chevrolet*


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *2015 Cruze Compact Car: Beyond the Everyday Drive | Chevrolet*


Interesting. I'm seeing nothing there about any changes to MyLink... not sure if Siri is new, but that would be it. Otherwise only design changes.

I might be warming up to the front end a little bit in a mini-Malibu sort of way. The LED's are still too much IMO unless it's either headlamps _or _LEDs, not both at once. Without the headlight wiring harness upgrade and/or new bulbs, the white/blue LED's on with headlamps will only amplify how terribly yellow the bulbs are in this car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> My '14 diesel reads text messages, so I don't know why they're saying that's new


 You should be glad it does that, some folks got our S****Y 13 radios that had nothing but epic fail unless you reset to factory every 2 months. W/O the car in front of me it is going to be the 2.0 MyLink found in 13 and up Sonic/Spark and other countries so it may act differently than the 14 radio you and I had a chance to play with. When I had the 2.0 in the Sonic LTZ in front of me I didn't really like it that much, it was like going from Windows 7 to 8 in new look and complexity. I just didn't like the look of it. 


*NINJA EDITS **** with a Y on the end is not swear filter blocked! what the **** man! ****!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Is The 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Hot Or Not? | GM Authority


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

Glad I got my 14 and not this. New front end just looks confused, not cohesive at all.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I was hoping they would update the DIESEL badge. That thing is way too small. No one can even read it unless they are in your trunk.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> I was hoping they would update the DIESEL badge. That thing is way too small. No one can even read it unless they are in your trunk.


I'm taking mine off. People just think its an Eco. Badges suck anyway


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it wouldn't so bad if the redid the interior of the headlights to match the new front end and fogs, maybe if they added a similar DRL strip and changed the interior shape


----------



## Joegonzales22 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think its so bad, just an odd quirky front. The grill is decent. Needs more chrome to match the led housings some how??


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

rimz on carscoops a day ago said:


> Pontiac Aztek, Jr.


*Pontiac Aztek, Jr.*
Heavy-handed use of chrome in the LED DRL surrounds is nothing more than gaudy bling. Tasteless.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Joegonzales22 said:


> The grill is decent. Needs more chrome to match the led housings some how??


How about decreasing amount of chrome used on the LED housings to match the grille? Less is more.


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

The 2015 front bumper and fog lights are a mess but it could be worse (China spec that looks like a Sonic). Glad I got a 2014 Cruze RS


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Its not bad, but i like the current one better.

Anyway, i wont change mine until 2017-18, so...


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Meh. Looks too much like a baby Malibu instead of its own car, at least in the photos. I'll have to see one in person before making a final judgment. It could be like the new Cherokee, which photographs horribly, but looks pretty good in person.


----------



## Cruzeguy1978 (Apr 15, 2014)

This is my first post. I've always been a fan of the Cruze, so I bought one last week. I agree, the new Cruze looks fugly and looks like a Kia Optima from the front. The downside to a new look is that now the old model losses value. Other than that, I look forward to accessorizing my Cruze.


----------



## AHayes88 (Feb 26, 2014)

For someone who will be buying a Cruze next year if all goes to plan, that new face lift is pretty nice IMO. Nothing to extremely different like the possible render pics we've been seeing. I like it. A few interior shots would be nice.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cruzeguy1978 said:


> This is my first post. I've always been a fan of the Cruze, so I bought one last week. I agree, the new Cruze looks fugly and looks like a Kia Optima from the front. The downside to a new look is that now the old model losses value. Other than that, I look forward to accessorizing my Cruze.


That's so funny you said that about the new face lift looking like the front end of a Kia Optima because I was thinking the same thing earlier today! However it's a poor attempt at it and the tweak to the cruze just looks awkward and is a down grade in my book.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Cruzeguy1978 said:


> This is my first post. I've always been a fan of the Cruze, so I bought one last week. I agree, the new Cruze looks fugly. The downside to a new look is that now the old model loses value.


*Cruzeguy1978,*

Welcome to CruzeTALK and C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S on your new ride. You chose well, grasshopper.

While most cars depreciate year-over-year, the most worthy and august assembly of Cruze enthusiats who gather in these hallowed forums largely believe the refreshed 2015 Malibu-snozed Cruze makes our 2011 to 2014 models all the more valuable. Be happy you got yours in the nick of time.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Gotta look at a bigger picture here gang.
The refresh is just that.....2011 through 2014......same same same.
Chevy wants a bit more life out of the design, so, change facias a bit, throw a grille at, tweek this, tweek that.
And so will go 2015.

During that time though, the new body will be marketed elseware in the world.
This is a good thing for those in the U.S.

Let the other countries suffer 'First Year Itis'

Some have said they don't care for the new body style to be marketed overseas, but from Chevys point of view, our opinion of style doesn't matter much.....they alreadt got our dough.

Good design is somewhat polarizing, and it is clear that the new, overseas version, has hit the mark from that standpoint.
Whether you realize it or not, our responses are exactly what Chevy is looking for.

Can't draw new blood into the fray with the old, same ole, same ole design......I bet the 2016 will be a smashing success, probably as good or better than our current versions.

Gonna be an interesting 18 months......lotsa folks buying into the current design (get em while they're hot) lotsa folks waiting, check in hand, for a 'Latest Greatest' small and economical car from G.M.

The forum is going to have quite a growth spurt, IMO.

Rob


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Robby said:


> Some have said they don't care for the new body style to be marketed overseas, but from Chevys point of view, our opinion of style doesn't matter much.....they already got our dough.


The current style is allot of the reason people have been drawn to the cruze. To blatantly ignore its current user base opinion of style seems pretty dumb. I'm a GM car bias driver so will always lean a bit more their way, but if I have to choose between an entire fleet of ugly similar looking cars they better have one heck of a better engine/trans than the competition or I might buy elsewhere. 

There is nothing about this refresh or the 2016 cruze design that makes me want a new cruze, thats the problem. I actually don't mind the refresh at all, except for the ugly foglights. Chrome is for old people, nice subtle lines like around the current cruze bowtie are ok, but not big thick plasticy chrome like the new fogs. 

Dear GM, please stop using some much chrome, if you would have used a carbon fiber look around new fogs it wouldn't look so strange. Accents should be subtle and not stand out from the main design.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =

While we in North America are suffering the ignominy of a Malibu-ized 2015 Cruze, the car hungry citizens of the People's Republic of China (PRC) are getting two versions of the Cruze. Yes two, and one with Camaro-esque taillights. In addition, the PRC also gets a new lineup of Ecotec motors, improved drivetrain technologies and countless other features we may or may not see Stateside somewhere down the road.

Now I ask you: Who's GM's Baby?

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
*
Spy Shots:
New Chinese Chevrolet Cruzes are Naked in China*

PUBLISHED ON APRIL 16, 2014

China is getting crazy about the Chevrolet Cruze. This is the new China-only 2015 Chevrolet Cruze which will debut on Sunday, April 20, at the Beijing Auto Show. But there is more, much more.


click image to enlarge


This is the 2015 Chevrolet Cruze for North America. It will debut today at the New York Auto Show. China will not get this Cruze.


click image to enlarge


This is the facelifted variant of the current Chevrolet Cruze (more than one million made). It will debut on Sunday as well, powered by a 122hp 1.6. The facelifted-current-Chevrolet-Cruze will be sold alongside the China-only 2015 Chevrolet Cruze. It will be marketed as a budget alternative in the same way as Ford does with the Focus Classic and new Focus.


click image to enlarge


The current Chevrolet Cruze in China.


click image to enlarge


The China-only 2015 Chevrolet Cruze. Size: 4567mm/1786mm/1454mm wheelbase is 2662mm. Engines: 1.5 with 112hp and 146nm mated to a five-speed manual or a six-speed automatic, and a 1.4 turbo with 148hp and 235nm mated to a six-speed manual or a seven-speed DSG.

The China-only 2015 Chevrolet Cruze and the facelifted-current-Chevrolet-Cruze are manufactured in China by the Shanghai-GM joint venture.


click image to enlarge


The 2015 Chevrolet Cruze for North America, but not for China.


click image to enlarge

Source: CarNewsChina.com


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*
Fresh Photos and Info on All-New 2016 Chevrolet Cruze*
18 Just-Released Snapshots of the Next-Generation Cruze


click image to enlarge

Here are some new images of GM's next generation 2016 Chevrolet Cruze with a regional twist; it's the China market specification model and it will debut alongside the facelifted version of the current Cruze at the Beijing Auto Show on April 20, that we told you about in our previous post.

After the first photos of the car came to light, GM responded by saying that it will differ from the North American model, featuring among other things, a slightly shorter wheelbase. The Detroit brand didn't divulge any more details, but prototypes we've seen testing in Europe sport the same overall design.

Sources from China learned that the new Cruze measures 4,567mm (179.8 inches) long, 1,786mm (70.3 inches) wide and 1,458mm (57.4 inches) tall, riding on a 2,662mm (104.8 inches) wheelbase, while in base trim, it will tip the scales at 1,245kg (2,744 lbs) or 115kg (254 lbs) less than the current model sold in China.

According to the same people, power for the new model is said to come from GM's latest 1.4-liter turbocharged four-cylinder engine producing 149hp and 235Nm of peak torque paired to "a 7-speed dual-clutch auto or six-speed manual gearbox", and a 1.5-liter direct-injection four delivering 114hp and 146Nm matched to a five-speed manual or six-speed auto.


click image to enlarge

*1.4L Ecotec DI Turbo | 149 Ps, 235 N-m | 147.0 BHP, 173.3 Ft/Lb
*







click either image to enlarge

*1.5L Ecotec DI | 114 Ps, 146 N-m | 112.4 BHP, 107.7 Ft/Lb
*







click either image to enlarge


Source: John Halas @Carscoops
Photos: Autohome


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Is the North American facelift still the same DeltaII platform we know and love? Particularly the diesel could use more years of production with the same drivetrain (although I do feel the petrol engines could use an update - direct injection perhaps).


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I dont mind the look of that 3rd cruze (China's face-lift design) a post above....rather get that then the shitty one where(US) is getting in 15'.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I dont mind those taillight designs of the china models but that's it!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it me or does this new 2015 Cruze front fascia tweak look quite similar to the front fascia of the new 2015 Hyundai Sonata?! Nobody likes a copy cat Chevy, lol! 



https://s.blogcdn.com/slideshows/im...S2539996/slug/l/005-2015-hyundai-sonata-1.jpg



vs



http://www.autotribute.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Updated-2015-Chevrolet-Cruze-Sedan.jpg


----------



## crystal red cruze (Apr 11, 2011)

The front end on new cruze looks like the Malibu & impala. Same engines & mostly same interior, bigger screen & move a few dials around. changed cup holders.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2015 Cruze*

*
2015 Chevy Cruze Production*

(NewsRadio 570 WKBN) - GM Lordstown is already making preparations for the 2015 Chevrolet Cruze. In fact, no plant shutdown will be needed to transition to the new model. The plant's Tom Mock says the car is so popular, they can't stop the assembly line. The new version of the small car is being introduced at the New York Auto Show. It will hit the showrooms in October.

Source: NewsRadio 570 WKBN, Youngstown-Warren, OHIO


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *
> 2015 Chevy Cruze Production*
> 
> (NewsRadio 570 WKBN) - GM Lordstown is already making preparations for the 2015 Chevrolet Cruze. In fact, no plant shutdown will be needed to transition to the new model. The plant's Tom Mock says the car is so popular, they can't stop the assembly line. The new version of the small car is being introduced at the New York Auto Show. It will hit the showrooms in October.
> ...


Anyone have a pic yet of the new Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like the 2015 Cruze will get the next generation MyLink.

Looks like I might get my wife a new Cruze.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone have a pic yet of the new Cruze.


*Official GM Studio Portrait | 2015 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ*


Click image to enlarge (high-res 1600x1067)​


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Official GM Studio Portrait | 2015 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ*
> 
> 
> Click image to enlarge (high-res 1600x1067)​


What about a pic from the auto show.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

BlkGrnetRS said:


> Despite the grill being weird, that is one sexy rs!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


I agree. Can't wait to actually see one in person.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Snapshots | New York Auto Show*



2013Cruze said:


> What about a pic from the auto show.





2013Cruze said:


> I agree. Can't wait to actually see one in person.


*Chevy Cruze brings a little nip, tuck to New York*


Click image to enlarge

To say the refresh performed on the 2015 Chevy Cruze is mild would be an understatement. Besides a new fascia that more closely follows Chevy's corporate styling theme as seen on the Malibu and Impala, there is very little to visually set the new Cruze apart from the old. Whether the updated look is an improvement is up for debate, but we're sure all 2015 Cruze shoppers will be pleased with the increased functionality of the car's in-cabin technology.

The 2015 Cruze boasts a seven-inch touch screen in the center console powered by the latest versions of the brand's OnStar and MyLink software packages. With it comes the ability to act as a 4G Wi-Fi hotspot, Siri Eyes Free for iPhone iOS 6 and iOS 7 users, and, soon, access to the new Chevrolet AppShop. The interior sees a few minor improvements, such as reshaped cupholders and some switches and buttons that have been made more conveniently accessible.

As we said, the updates are all pretty minor, but we're sure small-car buyers will take what they can get. Check out our high-res image gallery above, live from the show floor at the New York Auto Show, and feel free to read through the press release below.

---
*2015 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ: New York 2014 Photo Gallery - Autoblog
*2015 Chevy Cruze brings a little nip, tuck to New York - Autoblog


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Click image to enlarge

Source:
*2015 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ: New York 2014 Photo Gallery - Autoblog*


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Click image to enlarge
> 
> Source:
> *2015 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ: New York 2014 Photo Gallery - Autoblog*


Thanks nice pics.
Any pics of the new informant system turned on.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Any pics of the new informant system turned on?



click image to enlarge / cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir

*Chevrolet MyLink
*
With available Chevrolet MyLink all your favourites are in one place, conveniently displayed on the 7-inch diagonal colour touch-screen. You can stream music, get directions, access your personal contacts and more. Just connect your compatible smartphone via Bluetooth (if equipped) wireless technology or USB port. Use voice controls, steering wheel controls and the touch-screen to access features such as hands-free calling and texting, SiriusXM Satellite RadioTM, Stitcher SmartRadioTM and all your own MP3s.

If you have an iPhone®, you can also complete an array of hands-free tasks using Siri® Eyes Free. You can text, call, ask for directions, even send email. Just push a button on the steering wheel and direct Siri using voice commands.



click image to enlarge / cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looks like the shape of the center console has been changed a little, wonder how that center armrest functions now, looks like that still hasn't been improved to were itd be most comfortable.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> Looks like the shape of the center console has been changed a little, wonder how that center armrest functions now, looks like that still hasn't been improved to were itd be most comfortable.


Not seeing the changes you mention, but perhaps I'm not looking at the same photos as you. In any event, as far as I'm concerned, the center armrest serves only as a cover for a small cubby. It's useless as an elbow or armrest.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> click image to enlarge / cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir
> 
> *Chevrolet MyLink
> *
> ...


Looks exactly the same as the MyLink in the current Cruze.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I like this system as it has station preset buttons and a volume/power knob.
Chevy needs to ditch the cheap system in the Sonic but I see they are using the same garbage in the new Trax.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I'd buy one and be the first person to do a 11'-14' bumper swap. Get old looks with better tech!! Lol wi-fi hot spot would be sweet!! Think the bumpers would swap out, I was just watching a you tube video on the 15'.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> I'd buy one and be the first person to do a 11'-14' bumper swap. Get old looks with better tech!! Lol wi-fi hot spot would be sweet!! Think the bumpers would swap out, I was just watching a you tube video on the 15'.


This idea was certainly on my mind but I doubt it would be possible with the front fascia. Plus you would have to get the bumper painted and wired up if you had the fogs or RS pacjage.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder if Chevy will do what Holden did when the last Cruze update happened, they brought out the 1.6T for the SRI and SRI-V and the price across the range dropped by thousands of $.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

I was on the fence before but this is really starting to grow on me!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Aussie said:


> I wonder if Chevy will do what Holden did when the last Cruze update happened, they brought out the 1.6T for the SRI and SRI-V and the price across the range dropped by thousands of $.


Now living in the United States, all I can say 'We can only hope." A price drop and the 1.6T would definitely help GM North America buy some time, goodwill and remain competitive while helping assuage the pain of knowing we're going to be the last group of kids on the block to get the latest and greatest toy.


----------



## Kruise (Sep 28, 2011)

Seems to me that they made the front look a little bit worse so that the cruze would conform with the malibu and their other cars. It doesn't look awful though; if I had one I would plastidip the grille black because I prefer flat black grilles on almost every car. 

However, the rs package in the pictures is a definite downgrade from the current gen rs package to me. I hope GM knows what it's doing.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Kruise said:


> I hope GM knows what it's doing.


Not to worry: these are the same penny-wise and pound-foolish folks who grossly mishandled the Cobalt/Saturn/OtherModels ignition switch key debacle which will cost GM billions of dollars $$$ to put to rest.

In the end American taxpayers and car buyers will foot the bill for these flawed vehicles, with the families of the deceased victims having already paid the highest possible price.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*China's 2015 Chevrolet Cruze Gets a Different Facelift than North America*



A few days ago, Chevrolet intoduced the updated North American version of its Cruze sedan at the New York Auto Show. A few thousand miles across the North Pacific Ocean, Chevy is ready to do the same to the Chinese market-specification Cruze, albeit with a different makeover (not to be confused with the next-gen model).

Seen for the first time in these revealing shots, China's updated version of the Cruze gets a completely different nose job with a more protruding front grille (notice how it no longer extends into the hood) together with restyled bumpers on both ends and new tail lamps similar to those found on the Malibu.

The refreshed, current generation 2015 Cruze will debut at the Beijing Auto Show, possibly alongside the all-new Cruze sedan for China – GM plans to offer Chinese customers both models, with reports saying the Cruze Classic will be available at a new and lower price point.

_In China, when it comes to Chevrolet's popular Cruze, it seems you can have your cake and eat it, too._

*
Photo Gallery

*
click image to enlarge


click image to enlarge


click image to enlarge

Source: Autohome, Carscoops


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't mind the refresh at all but I wish they would also done the rear. I've always felt the rear bumper was lacking in some creative design. 

Sent from my Samsung GS5


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

evo77 said:


> I don't mind the refresh at all but I wish they would also done the rear. I've always felt the rear bumper was lacking in some creative design.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung GS5



Yea it is. There's so much inspiration to draw from for the rear of the car. Camaro, Corvette, SS, Malibu, but instead they pick a bland design.

Sent from my Droid Ultra


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> click image to enlarge
> 
> 
> click image to enlarge
> ...


I like the tail lights a lot on that one, but I like the license plate being on the trunk.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Interesting pictures


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

/\ race car?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

nick993 said:


> I like the tail lights a lot on that one, but I like the license plate being on the trunk.


Ditto here, Nick.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

nick993 said:


> I like the tail lights a lot on that one, but I like the license plate being on the trunk.


Tow hitches are quite common in Australia and a low numberplate means you have to remove part of the hitch every time you are not towing or risk a ticket for obscured number plate, police love easy revenue whenever they can get it.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Police love easy revenue whenever they can get it.


Spot on: A Universal Truth.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> click image to enlarge / cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir
> 
> *Chevrolet MyLink
> *
> ...


Was hoping for a improved home screen like the one in the current impala.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Was hoping for a improved home screen like the one in the current impala.


And an updated Home Screen may actually be offered when the 2015 goes into production. To date, all interior snapshots I've seen which are purported to have originated in the refreshed model seem like older file photos and are suspect in my mind.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2015 Cruze Colors*

*`
GM has promised fresh colors for the refreshed 2015 Chevrolet Cruze.* While a link to a 2015 Cruze ordering guide hasn't yet surfaced online, the fleet ordering guide for the 2015 Camaro, 2015 Equinox and 2015 GMC Terrain, which includes information on exterior colors to be added and deleted, are now available.

Bottom line, at least for the Camaro, is that Blue Ray Metallic and horrid Magenta have been bumped and *Blue Velvet Metallic (G1M)* added.

Additionally, the 2015 Equinox fleet ordering guide shows new color *Blue Velvet Metallic (G1M)* as well as new color *Sea Grass Metallic (G22)*.

Finally, the 2015 GMC Terrain has been revealed to offer new color *Cypress Green Metallic (GWS) *along with new color *(G1M)*, called *Dark Sapphire Blue Metallic *for the Terrain.

Though it's too early to know definitively what colors will be introduced to or purged from the refreshed 2015 Cruze, it's a reasonable bet that the new colors mentioned above hint of things to come.


2015 Camaro: Model Information - Online Ordering Guide
2015 Equinox: Model Information - Online Ordering Guide

*Cadillac ATS Coupe in GM Color Code (G1M)
*`

click image to enlarge / cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

It looks awful. The chrome around the fog light holes is too large. They should have left that off. Then it would be pretty good. I imagine plasti dip is gonna get a lot of business from those who buy this 2015 version from the forums.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *`
> GM has promised fresh colors for the refreshed 2015 Chevrolet Cruze.* While a link to a 2015 Cruze ordering guide hasn't yet surfaced online, the fleet ordering guide for the 2015 Camaro, 2015 Equinox and 2015 GMC Terrain, which includes information on exterior colors to be added and deleted, are now available.
> 
> Bottom line, at least for the Camaro, is that Blue Ray Metallic and horrid Magenta have been bumped and *Blue Velvet Metallic (G1M)* added.
> ...


I wouldn't mind seeing white diamond tricoat as a new color.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing white diamond tricoat as a new color.


I thought the same at one time, but realized it's much too expensive a color for the Cruze's price point and target customers and few, very few, would ever opt for it. There is, however, an alternative white that's both pleasing to the eye, relatively inexpensive and would make perfect sense on a Cruze: the color is Pearl White. Numerous import automobile OEMs offer this color at no additional cost, Subaru comes to mind here, or for a modest surcharge: Mazda for example charges $200 for it on the Mazda3.

Personally, I'd be one of the first in line for a Pearl White Cruze but I believe the chance of seeing that color or White Diamond Tricoat on the refreshed 2015 Cruze is slim to none.

Who knows? Maybe an attractive all-new white will be offered on the next-gen 2016 Cruze. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## wingsfan24 (Apr 23, 2014)

I work at the GM Proving Grounds and I have to say if you don't like it now, it will grow on you


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, all the interior pics/videos of the 2015 cruze are showing the same interiors as the current cruzen. 

As much as I love the fact that the 2015 cruze is getting the updated mylink and some other interior upgrades, I still just can't get down with the new front fascia change and all the new tech in the world couldn't force me to buy it. 

It might grow on me but I just see myself crossing my fingers that the 2016 cruzen look a lot better.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

wingsfan24 said:


> I work at the GM Proving Grounds and I have to say if you don't like it now, it will grow on you


_*wingsfan24,
*_
Good to have a GM Insider touch base with the eager assembly of CruzeTALK members yearning for better, and more of it!

I presume you're referring to the refreshed 2015 Cruze for North America, right? If yes, your words at least offer a glimmer of hope that seeing the car in the flesh will please rather than disappoint. Maybe not at first glance, but a solid lasting relationships take time to develop and bloom.

Now, if only GM would choose to offer the new and more potent turbo Ecotec 1.4L along with 2nd-gen M32 manual transmission that China's next-gen Cruze will be receiving to round out the 2015 refresh. Oh, that would be a sweet surprise indeed ... and one that would help many here look past the Malibuized front end of the refresh.

Please say it's so ........


*1.4L Ecotec DI Turbo | 149 Ps, 235 N-m | 147.0 BHP, 173.3 Ft/Lb*

click image to enlarge

*
GM Studio Portrait | 2015 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ*

click image to enlarge


*2015 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ | New York International Auto Show
*
click image to enlarge


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> I thought the same at one time, but realized it's much too expensive a color for the Cruze's price point and target customers and few, very few, would ever opt for it. There is, however, an alternative white that's both pleasing to the eye, relatively inexpensive and would make perfect sense on a Cruze: the color is Pearl White. Numerous import automobile OEMs offer this color at no additional cost, Subaru comes to mind here, or for a modest surcharge: Mazda for example charges $200 for it on the Mazda3.
> 
> Personally, I'd be one of the first in line for a Pearl White Cruze but I believe the chance of seeing that color or White Diamond Tricoat on the refreshed 2015 Cruze is slim to none.
> 
> Who knows? Maybe an attractive all-new white will be offered on the next-gen 2016 Cruze. We'll just have to wait and see.


Your probably right but white diamond is offered on all trim levels on a Verano. The lower trims levels on a Verano are the same price points of a 2LT or a LTZ Cruze. Chevy could offer white diamond only on 2LT or LTZ trims levels only I would settle for that.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Your probably right but white diamond is offered on all trim levels on a Verano. The lower trims levels on a Verano are the same price points of a 2LT or a LTZ Cruze. Chevy could offer white diamond only on 2LT or LTZ trims levels only I would settle for that.


_*2013 Cruze,*_

Good points, all. I don't know what GM surcharges for White Diamond Tricoat on the Verano but, if they offered it as a premium color on the Cruze at no more than $495 on the up level models (2LT, LTZ, CTD) or for no more than $395 across all models it might work.

The problem I believe from GM's point of view is making a solid business case for each color on a bread-and-butter, high volume mainstream model like the Cruze. The paint shop at Lordstown was probably designed to handle about ten colors max in a cost effective and efficient fashion. There's little wiggle room for making mistakes putting together a color palette for a particular model year, especially with expensive premium colors.

Still, the Cruze would look quite fetching in White Diamond Tricoat or wearing a suit of less expensive to paint and repair Pearl White Clearcoat.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> _*2013 Cruze,*_
> 
> Good points, all. I don't know what GM surcharges for White Diamond Tricoat on the Verano but, if they offered it as a premium color on the Cruze at no more than $495 on the up level models (2LT, LTZ, CTD) or for no more than $395 across all models it might work.
> 
> ...


White Diamond Tricoat on a Buick Verano is a $995.00 color option.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> _*2013 Cruze,
> *_Still, the Cruze would look quite fetching in White Diamond Tricoat or wearing a suit of less expensive to paint and repair Pearl White Clearcoat.


*BREAKING NEWS:* Divining tea leaves here, but it seems exterior color (GBN) White Diamond Tricoat has been deleted for model year 2015 and replaced by exterior color (G1W) Iridescent Pearl Tricoat. Whether or not this impacts the 2015 Cruze is anyone's guess, but I'd predict not.

The above said, I have a strong hunch (GXH) Blue Ray Metallic will be deleted across the lineup in favor of new color (G1M) Blue Velvet Metallic. Blue Velvet will look smart on the Cruze and brighten up the model's exterior palette.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *BREAKING NEWS:* Divining tea leaves here, but it seems exterior color (GBN) White Diamond Tricoat has been deleted for model year 2015 and replaced by exterior color (G1W) Iridescent Pearl Tricoat. Whether or not this impacts the 2015 Cruze is anyone's guess, but I'd predict not.
> 
> The above said, I have a strong hunch (GXH) Blue Ray Metallic will be deleted across the lineup in favor of new color (G1M) Blue Velvet Metallic. Blue Velvet will look smart on the Cruze and brighten up the model's exterior palette.


I agree the only color I like in the current Cruze lineup is Black Granite Metallic. Blue Ray Metallic is ok but looks to much like black in certain sunlight conditions.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

It isn't too bad and I kind of like it but I have to see in real life. I like what they did with lights on the bottom are those maybe the daytime running lights? The bowtie looks a little weird maybe off center or something. But it is in line with the impala looks and that is what car makers are doing trying to make their look coincide with brand on every car. They should of done something with plastic on the windows and the quarter panel. I don't like the front on the SS and this front sort of remind me of that sort of too much and not clean enough.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

RoadRage said:


> Heres probably what the RS model will look like
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



I actually have say I would not prefer the rs if that is what the rs will like. The foglights look terrible.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2015 Cruze | RS Package*




jsusanka said:


> I actually have say I would not prefer the rs if that is what the rs will like. The foglights look terrible.


_*jsusanka,*_

The facelifted 2015 Cruze with RS package will probably look similar to the SEMA Cruze depicted below. Of course the wheels and drop won't be as radical as shown in this illustration.


click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

`
_*2015 Cruze RS Package for North America?*_


click image to enlarge / cliquez l'image pour agrandir



click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Would like to see with blacked out or dipped fog drl bezel and grill

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken


The real life version looks much different than this illustration... I find the rendering gives the front end kind-of a Cartman double chin look:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> The real life version looks much different than this illustration... the rendering gives the front end a Cartman double chin look.


_"... rendering gives the front end kind-of a Cartman double chin look."_*
Pic???*​


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I pasted it in Chrome, maybe other browsers can't see it:


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> The real life version looks much different than this illustration... the rendering gives the front end a Cartman double chin look.


*Do you mean something akin to this?
*

click image to enlarge


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> I pasted it in Chrome, maybe other browsers can't see it?


I'm using Chrome, too ...
... and Cartman is present and ready for action in your 2nd post. Thanks.


click image to enlarge


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


>


Yep - you win! LOL


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Yep - you win! LOL


:respect:

We CruzeTALK-ians all play on the same team here, so we're both winners.
It's true what they say, _"A picture speaks a thousand words."_


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope the rear looks better than the 11'-14' RS, I absolutely hate my RS rear bumper with a passion.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Hope the rear looks better than the 11'-14' RS, I absolutely hate my RS rear bumper with a passion.


*Not a fan here, either. It's just wrong.* GM North America would have been better off borrowing the front and rear designs of the Holden Cruze SRi-V. Tasteful and done right.

*Holden Cruze SRi-V

*
click image to enlarge

click image to enlarge


----------



## indigo (Feb 25, 2011)

Had a chance to see this guy in person at the NY auto show yesterday. In my opinion, it's awful. They had a 2015 diesel there in a very nice metallic blue, parked next to a 2014 white rs. The frontend on the RS looks way better than the '15. At a minimum they needed to change the headlamps on the '15 -- they look really out of place. 

Planning to grab a '14 RS at the end of my '11's lease. 

Not entirely sure why they decided to change the frontend, I think most were at least neutral toward it. The rearend could have always used some work, and while it's grown on me, I would have rather seen some new less-jewel-like tail lights.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Wish it was more like the camero RS rear bumper. It's weird too not being able to see the tail pipes too....just saying lol


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The rear-end look of the cruze has never been a issue to me personally. I like that I can always tell a cruze on the road at night by its unique road taillights. I wouldn't be upset if the 2016 Cruze got a cool looking rear diffuser or something and the back end of the new malibu LTZ is starting to grow on me the more I see it in person, maybe the Cruze should follow suit?


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> The above said, I have a strong hunch (GXH) Blue Ray Metallic will be deleted across the lineup in favor of new color (G1M) Blue Velvet Metallic. Blue Velvet will look smart on the Cruze and brighten up the model's exterior palette.


All of the pictures on the 2015 mini-site feature it in Blue Ray Metallic. I'd be surprised if they only had it available for one year on the Cruze (14), then delete it esp with them showing it off on the 15. I'd guess Atlantis Blue seems more likely for deletion.



2013Cruze said:


> Blue Ray Metallic is ok but looks to much like black in certain sunlight conditions.


You're spot on. I didn't choose BRM, it was available on the lot with an all black interior. Hit it with direct sunlight and it's shades of teal blue, overcast/dusk/dawn it's faux-black. It's a peculiar color for sure. I really like Blue Velvet, too.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2016 North American Cruze | 40 Photos*

`*2016 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Spy Photos:
Now with an American Nose*

_*Next U.S.-market Cruze breaks cover fully undisguised.*_



click image to enlarge / zum Vergrößern Bild anklicken


*2016 Chevrolet Cruze Sedan Spy Photos – News – Car and Driver*​


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like the drawing posted for a while. Basically a middle aged Sonic.
Rear is an improvement


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> Click image to enlarge
> 
> Source:
> *2015 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ: New York 2014 Photo Gallery - Autoblog*


Ok maybe I can dig the 2015. Not convinced on the led fogs yet though.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


>


This isn't so bad... still less personality than gen 1 but much improved over that Chinese market rental fleet fare.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

After dumping the names Cavalier and Cobalt, it's kinda nice to see the next car is planned to be called Cruze again.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah the "Cruze" nameplate has been an absolute darling for Chevy.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

ChevyCruzeBE ... said:


> They don't get it at GM, the Cruze (Kor/Eu/Aus/Usa/Can versions 2009/2014) as it is now is a great looking car, if they would modernize with new technology, Xenon Lights, LED, new Ecotec family of engines etc, etc it would continue to sell very well. A car is like a women if she looks good by nature don't send her to a plastic surgeon.


​*Spoken like a Sir.*


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know what new exterior colors for 2015 Cruze?


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't understand the whole "brand image" thing. Why does GM have to make all their brand products look exactly alike? It's not important to the consumer! We want a car with it's own personality.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone know what new exterior colors for 2015 Cruze?


Not certain, but I believe one new color will be Blue Velvet Metallic (G1M).


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Blancmange said:


> I don't understand the whole "brand image" thing.
> It's not important to the consumer!
> We want a car with it's own personality.


Yep, right on the money.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Has the official 2015 Chevy CRUZE website been posted yet. Did a quick search as I got this email today?

2015 Cruze Compact Car: Beyond the Everyday Drive | Chevrolet


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

The chevrolet website says LED headlamps but just the fog lamps look like LED's


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Better question is can the led headlights be easily swapped to the 2014 and older models

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## StuartA91 (Mar 24, 2014)

RoadRage said:


> Heres probably what the RS model will look like
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


i still prefer the front end of my 1LT...
the refresh looks okay but it doesnt make me wish i waited to get a 2015..


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Looks like they cut off the rear of the headlights but didn't know what to do with the space so they just filled it in.
No power train upgrades-why couldn't they at least do the tune available on the Sonic RS to at least give the semblance of giving a ****?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone have Anymore updates on the 2015 refresh Cruze?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone have Anymore updates on the 2015 refresh Cruze?


Nothing other than GM's now taking orders if you hanker to be the first kid on the block with a freshly beschnozzled Cruze. Contact your dealer or one of the Chevy Customer Service Reps here on CruzeTALK to get the ball rolling.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Nothing other than GM's now taking orders if you hanker to be the first kid on the block with a freshly beschnozzled Cruze. Contact your dealer or one of the Chevy Customer Service Reps here on CruzeTALK to get the ball rolling.


I would want to at least see the refresh Cruze in person first.

Do you know what the new exterior colors are?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Nothing other than GM's now taking orders if you hanker to be the first kid on the block with a freshly beschnozzled Cruze. Contact your dealer or one of the Chevy Customer Service Reps here on CruzeTALK to get the ball rolling.


Do you have a link or a website for the 2015 Cruze order guide?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2015 Cruze Colors | Sneak Peek*



2013Cruze said:


> Anyone know what new exterior colors for 2015 Cruze?


*G1E Siren Red Tintcoat*
*G1F Autumn Bronze Metallic*
----------------------------------------------------------------
*G1M Blue Velvet Metallic* didn't make the cut, which surprises me.


click image to enlarge


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see Autumn Bronze Metallic! I really like the original Autumn Metallic of the past but the Cruze could also look _amazing _in something coppery like this...


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *G1E Siren Red Tintcoat*
> *G1F Autumn Bronze Metallic*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> *G1M Blue Velvet Metallic* didn't make the cut, which surprises me.
> ...


The sonic gets blue velvet but not the Cruze.
That's makes no sense. Guess chevy doesn't want to sell many Cruze's for 2015.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Just two new colors for 2015 Cruze? That's it.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Just two new colors for 2015 Cruze? That's it.


There may be more to come because what you see is only a partial list of 2015 Cruze colors. *Red Hot* made the cut which, once again, surprises me.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> There may be more to come because what you see is only a partial list of 2015 Cruze colors. *Red Hot* made the cut which, once again, surprises me.


I hope so would like to see a new blue at least. Blue Ray Metallic looks to much like black in certain light. 

And a new shade of white.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *G1E Siren Red Tintcoat*
> *G1F Autumn Bronze Metallic*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> *G1M Blue Velvet Metallic* didn't make the cut, which surprises me.
> ...


Any idea what Iridescent Pearl Tricoat looks like?


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Iridescent Pearl indicates a warm off-white color, Tricoat indicates it'll change shades depending on the lighting.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The 2015 Buick Verano order guide is available for anyone you wants to check it out.

No real changes for the Verano either just a new Blue color.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> There may be more to come because what you see is only a partial list of 2015 Cruze colors. *Red Hot* made the cut which, once again, surprises me.


Some like it hot! But apparently not on the Cruze.

I never asked at Lordstown, but I wonder if their painting facility is equipped to do a tri-coat paint? That could be the hold up to getting a white tri-coat on the Cruze.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> LORD PLEASE GRANT ME THE ABILITY TO BUY A NEW 2014 BEFORE THESE 2015'S ARRIVE, LOL!!! Anyone know when the 2014's will stop being produced and available for custom factory order?! So what do you guys/gals think?


I don't think the front looks TOO bad, but also think it makes it look too much like a malibu or impala. As for ordering, I believe you're about too late already ... but you can always chat with a chevy rep on the chevy website and have them search the entire country to see if they can find a vehicle that is exactly the way you want it. That's how I found my G8 GXP when I bought it back in 2009. Best of luck to you with that search :biggrin:


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Any idea what Iridescent Pearl Tricoat looks like?


My guess is that's the same as "White Diamond Tricoat"


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> The 2015 Buick Verano order guide is available for anyone you wants to check it out.
> 
> No real changes for the Verano either just a new Blue color.


Re: 2015 Buick Verano Order Guide
... and the _Check it out_ URL web address?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> Re: 2015 Buick Verano Order Guide
> ... and the _Check it out_ URL web address?


You can find the link at gm inside news.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> The 2015 Buick Verano order guide is available for anyone you wants to check it out.
> 
> No real changes for the Verano either just a new Blue color.


Typical GM aggressiveness. Amazing how little effort they put in year after year


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Typical GM aggressiveness. Amazing how little effort they put in year after year


Yeah one new shade of blue and a new appearance package, updated interlink informant system. 

At least the Cruze is getting a mild refresh.

Just would like to see some fresh new colors.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Typical GM aggressiveness. Amazing how little effort they put in year after year


In defense of GM, the Buick Verano's a sweet ride as is, sells well and doesn't need any overt tweaking. As they used to say in the road racing and Indy car business when I was actively involved: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."

Besides, an all-new Verano built on GM's new global platform looms large on the horizon.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I drove pass a Red 2014 Buick Verano yesterday that was stopping at a light on the opposite side of the road and man was that thing sweet looking as it was coming to a stop. I do like the looks of the Verano but as a 28 year old man, I think the Cruze fits my style and personality better at this point. Besides, if I could buy a Buick it would be that bad ass Buick Regal GS!!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> The sonic gets blue velvet but not the Cruze.
> That's makes no sense. Guess chevy doesn't want to sell many Cruze's for 2015.


Sonic also had the diamond color as well as an option... I guess Sunlinefan's guess at the plants ability to apply tricoat may be the issue on getting it possibly. Maybe in the retool that is apart of the process. 



Starks8 said:


> I drove pass a Red 2014 Buick Verano yesterday that was stopping at a light on the opposite side of the road and man was that thing sweet looking as it was coming to a stop. I do like the looks of the Verano but as a 28 year old man, I think the Cruze fits my style and personality better at this point. Besides, if I could buy a Buick it would be that bad ass Buick Regal GS!!


Don't test drive it or you will possibly stray away. I kinda wish I didn't drive the ATS 4 2.0T and hope this tune makes me fell halfway like I did.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sunline Fan said:


> Some like it hot! But apparently not on the Cruze.
> 
> I never asked at Lordstown, but I wonder if their painting facility is equipped to do a tri-coat paint? That could be the hold up to getting a white tri-coat on the Cruze.


Never thought of that. I wonder if there's anyway to find out if that's the reason?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I drove past a Red 2014 Buick Verano yesterday that was stopping at a light on the opposite side of the road and man was that thing sweet looking as it was coming to a stop. I do like the looks of the Verano but as a 28 year old man, I think the Cruze fits my style and personality better at this point.


_Starks,
_
I'm older than you by a number of years but, like you, feel the Cruze is a better fit for my needs, temperament, style and personality. That said, the Verano tempted me as it can be had only a few dollars more than the Cruze and is a beautifully designed and well-executed automobile. Additionally, what genuinely impresses me about the Verano is its' flawless build quality: I've closely inspected over a dozen Veranos and have yet to discover a single observable assembly error. Fit, finish, materials and colors all come together in synergistic harmony.




Starks8 said:


> Besides, if I could buy a Buick it would be that bad ass Buick Regal GS!!


You're not alone, Regal GS fans abound.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> _Starks,
> _
> I'm older than you by a number of years but, like you, feel the Cruze is a better fit for my needs, temperament, style and personality. That said, the Verano tempted me as it can be had only a few dollars more than the Cruze and is a beautifully designed and well-executed automobile. Additionally, what genuinely impresses me about the Verano is its' flawless build quality: I've closely inspected over a dozen Veranos and have yet to discover a single observable assembly error. Fit, finish, materials and colors all come together in synergistic harmony.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the same can't be said about the Cruze.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Unfortunately the same can't be said about the Cruze.


Yes, it seems as they've ramped up production to meet demand many cars that should have failed QC in the past are given a pass. :frown: I don't point the finger at any person, group or department in particular for this issue, especially not the U.A.W. employees who assemble the car, but rather believe it to be a systemic issue that can only be understood, addressed and resolved as a team from the top, down and the bottom, up.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

UlyssesSG said:


> In defense of GM, the Buick Verano's a sweet ride as is, sells well and doesn't need any overt tweaking. As they used to say in the road racing and Indy car business when I was actively involved: "If it ain't broke, don't fix it."
> 
> Besides, an all-new Verano built on GM's new global platform looms large on the horizon.


It is better than the Cruze but the competition doesn't sleep. the 2.4L could be replaced with the 2.5L and not offering lumbar controls in a near luxury car is baffling. Heck, it should be standard in every car.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


> That said, the Verano tempted me as it can be had only a few dollars more than the Cruze and is a beautifully designed and well-executed automobile.


I agree that the Verano is a very nice car but if you are talking sticker or selling prices, I'd say the Verano is a lot more than "a few hundred dollars more" than a comparable Cruze.....as it should be.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

bowtieblue said:


> I agree that the Verano is a very nice car but if you are talking sticker or selling prices, I'd say the Verano is a lot more than "a few hundred dollars more" than a comparable Cruze.....as it should be.


_Bowtieblue,_
I agree with you, of course. When I said _"a few dollars more"_, what I meant was a few thousand dollars more if purchased outright but chose not to use that wording because a person who wishes to lease a Verano, if they would do so at the right time, could lease the baby Buick literally for a few dollars more a month _(i.e., substantially less than $100 more per month in my experience).

*Peace, love and Chevy Cruze! *_:fro:


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Im a fan of the new 2015 american cruze face-lift.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Any updates on the 2015 Cruze?


----------



## Mordsith_T (Oct 5, 2013)

I hate it. The clean lines are ruined. Looks unbalanced and warped. I will skip this model for another few years till they get it out of their system. If they wanted to kill the cruze. They will succeed with this design.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is a new cruze commercial that shows the new front end of the 2015 cruze. I still hate it, lol! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeuyuuszkrE


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Im a fan of the new 2015 american cruze face-lift.





Mordsith_T said:


> I hate it. The clean lines are ruined. Looks unbalanced and warped. I will skip this model for another few years till they get it out of their system. If they wanted to kill the cruze. They will succeed with this design.





Starks8 said:


> Here is a new cruze commercial that shows the new front end of the 2015 cruze. I still hate it, lol!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeuyuuszkrE


I'll wait until I see the 2015 in person before passing final judgement but, like most, my initial reaction was WTH? For better or for worse, though, this one-off is destined to be a Unicorn.

*Will it be Unicorn No.1?*


click image above for enlightenment


*Or will it be Unicorn No.2?*


click image above for easter egg


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I still can't believe GM thought it would be better to spend money on that front end and not improve the power trains and seats-the car's real weak points.
Unreal


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Here is a new cruze commercial that shows the new front end of the 2015 cruze. I still hate it, lol!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeuyuuszkrE


I'm not sure what I think yet I'll wait till I see it in person.

I'm more interested in trying out the updated MyLink.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *G1E Siren Red Tintcoat*
> *G1F Autumn Bronze Metallic*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> *G1M Blue Velvet Metallic* didn't make the cut, which surprises me.
> ...


Any more updates to exterior colors besides the two on this list?


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Something tells me that they are trying to prepare us for a completely different look by rounding out the front end. That way when the Japan cruze shows up with some tweaks to make it american people won't run away completely.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

nick993 said:


> Something tells me that they are trying to prepare us for a completely different look by rounding out the front end. That way when the Japan cruze shows up with some tweaks to make it american people won't run away completely.


_nick933,_

*You've hit the nail square on the head!* Those were my exact same thoughts when I first saw the car revealed at this year's New York International Auto Show. When you think about it objectively from GM's perspective, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

A Cruze built in Japan?!?!?! Don't be stupid, there is no _way_ GM could afford to build a car in Japan.

More likely India, even the Koreans are building cars in India these days...


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

grs1961 said:


> A Cruze built in Japan?!?!?! Don't be stupid, there is no _way_ GM could afford to build a car in Japan.


_grs1961,_
Don't be too hard on the guy who posted Japan ... it's obvious to North American Cruze enthusiasts that he was referencing the Chinese-built next generation 2016 Cruze, whether he knew its' exact country of origin or not.

Peace.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah my bad I meant the Chinese version.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know when the 2015 Cruze order guide will be out?


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

If I have a 2015 facelift version Cruze, and can't get my hands on the "current/classic" 2011-2012 version, first thing I'd do is to scout for a 2012 version front fascia and swap that one on the 2015. hehe


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Any updates yet?


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't understand why GM can't just flash the mylink to a new s/w version to support such minor changes that was done to the 2015 model.... The natural voice update would be nice


----------



## ThatOneGuy634 (Jun 17, 2014)

The front doesn't match the rest of the car imo. Like the ones now.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

tommyt37 said:


> I don't understand why GM can't just flash the mylink to a new s/w version to support such minor changes that was done to the 2015 model.... The natural voice update would be nice


From what I've read it's a major upgrade.

It's like the MyLink in the current Chevy impala. It's the next generation MyLink system that's going into the 2015 Cruze.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Unfortunately I think they removed the physical radio pre-sets if the interior will be the same as the one just shown in China


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anymore info?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *G1E Siren Red Tintcoat*
> *G1F Autumn Bronze Metallic*
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> *G1M Blue Velvet Metallic* didn't make the cut, which surprises me.
> ...


Still can't seem to find anymore info on new colors for 2015 Cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is it me or does the new 2015 Cruze's front end face lift (fog light area) look a lot like the new 2015 Hyundai Sonata Limited's front end face lift (fog light area)?











Not a big fan of either design.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Is it me or does the new 2015 Cruze's front end face lift (fog light area) look a lot like the new 2015 Hyundai Sonata Limited's front end face lift
> 
> Not a big fan of either design.


Fog lights should not look as big or bigger than the headlights! Not a fan either!



Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh dear god. 2nd gens gonna be hating on us 1st gens.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

McNeo said:


> Oh dear god. 2nd gens gonna be hating on us 1st gens.


"Well mines a 2015 so I'm better and my car is better" the a-holes will say this. Problem is bro your car is ugly....


Courtesy of Wikipedia


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Still can't seem to find anymore info on new colors for 2015 Cruze.



I think it would be cool if the 2nd gen Cruze came in the Mystic Green color like the new Chevy SS and/or a cool brownish/bronze color.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol **** hipsters and their "cool 2nd gen cruzens with uber cool mylink!!"


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Lol **** hipsters and their "cool 2nd gen cruzens with uber cool mylink!!"


That's the one thing I can't wait it try out.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I think it would be cool if the 2nd gen Cruze came in the Mystic Green color like the new Chevy SS and/or a cool brownish/bronze color.


I'm just a little surprised there's hasn't been any updates on new colors yet.


----------



## Stavi (May 19, 2014)

Any word on a higher hp cruze coming out?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I'm just a little surprised there's hasn't been any updates on new colors yet.



There likely aren't that many new colors for the refresh Cruze since the 2nd gen cruze is right around the corner. The 2nd gen Cruze will likely see a few new colors and a lot of the same current colors but with new names, lol!


----------



## ifiltez (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder if it'd be possible to upgrade our infotainment systems to the new one. Driving a lot on the road, it'd be useful for the kiddos and their tablets.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Here is a new cruze commercial that shows the new front end of the 2015 cruze. I still hate it, lol!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeuyuuszkrE


Looks like every other country is ahead in releasing redesigns for the Cruze. The interior looked identical, so just a bumper change?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

GM Online Order / Reference Guide

No info on the 2015's yet.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> GM Online Order / Reference Guide
> 
> No info on the 2015's yet.


Then where did the info come from the thread what's new for 2015 Cruze?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Then where did the info come from the thread what's new for 2015 Cruze?



No ordering and distribution updates. I don't know where the other info could have come from. Was there ever a link given?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> No ordering and distribution updates. I don't know where the other info could have come from. Was there ever a link given?


No. And I ask. OP only made one post in the thread.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Still no updates yet?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Still no updates yet?


How about this?

2015 Chevy Cruze Updates, Changes, New Features, Improvements | GM Authority

Seems like some de-contenting continues.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> How about this?
> 
> 2015 Chevy Cruze Updates, Changes, New Features, Improvements | GM Authority
> 
> Seems like some de-contenting continues.


Most businesses add features to sell their product, GM seem to be saying buy what we offer or go somewhere else.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

New CEO, same as the old CEO


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

That article is just depressing and is another reason I won't be considering a 2015 Cruze.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> That article is just depressing and is another reason I won't be considering a 2015 Cruze.


My next Cruze decision point is the 2018 MY. Looking for:
1. 5 door hatchback (**** will freeze over first).
2. Consistent Service Quality (not holding my breath)
3. Better engine/transmission design.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> That article is just depressing and is another reason I won't be considering a 2015 Cruze.


I would never buy a 2015 when 2016 is a whole new car & engine and possibly transmission, not just a facelift. All for the same low price! 

I think the 2015 changes are only to transition our minds to somewhat like the 2016 design, seems like a waste if you ask me though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> I would never buy a 2015 when 2016 is a whole new car & engine and possibly transmission, not just a facelift. All for the same low price!
> 
> I think the 2015 changes are only to transition our minds to somewhat like the 2016 design, seems like a waste if you ask me though.


And a whole new set of problems. 

The 2015 *should* be one of the most reliable yet! I would have no reservations buying the end of a generation of a car if it was a GOOD generation! 


Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I would never buy a 2015 when 2016 is a whole new car & engine and possibly transmission, not just a facelift. All for the same low price!
> 
> I think the 2015 changes are only to transition our minds to somewhat like the 2016 design, seems like a waste if you ask me though.


I would totally buy a 13 impala over the 14 as they got almost a 100 hp bump in 12 but was sold out when I got there. Cruze was actually my 2nd option. I'd also trade my front clip with someone to get the 11-14 front end eventually. Unless they rushed the **** out of the 15's to get them through so they could retool the plant for the 2gen, it should be the best Cruze to man as long as the MyLink doesn't flop like the 13's with issues left and right. Cue had issues still in 14 but it was mostly not having energy to react to touch in maps. Climate control and other stuff was fine. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> And a whole new set of problems.
> 
> The 2015 *should* be one of the most reliable yet! I would have no reservations buying the end of a generation of a car if it was a GOOD generation!
> 
> Sent from Bill the WonderPhone


True, but if I wanted the older tech I certainly wouldn't pay a new car price for the same thing as a 2011-2014 model. Think if I was looking at a 2015 I would just buy a leftover or used 2014 cruze. 

Knowing GM engines of the past I would think generation 2 of the 1.4T will be a great improvement over the current engine. Direct injection should make that engine much better at using lower octane fuel with less knock.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> And a whole new set of problems.


I wonder if they will do 4 million miles of testing again? We saw what that produced.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Soon Boys we will be inundated with new questions , and relatively the same answers ! Take IT to your nearest Dealer service Dept . 

Get a tune , Gap yer Plugs , Etc.Etc.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> My next Cruze decision point is the 2018 MY. Looking for:
> 1. 5 door hatchback (**** will freeze over first).
> 2. Consistent Service Quality (not holding my breath)
> 3. Better engine/transmission design.


1. Anyone's guess
2. Not likely any time soon
3. What's wrong with the design of the 1.4T

Seriously, I think people are complaining about Quality Control and confusing that with design. Incorrectly gapped plugs is something that should not happen, sure, but it has nothing to do with the design and Engineering of the engine. The same goes for water pumps... knock on wood (!) mine is still going on the original pump, as are most.

Shame on GM for not following up on QC, not for Engineering a poor engine. One of the few things that seems to be a design issue is the PCV valve, but even that may be QC for all I know. Other than that what am I missing?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> 3. What's wrong with the design of the 1.4T


I don't think there is anything wrong with the current 1.4T, however with the enhancements that GM has released of the 2016+ 1.4T it should be an even better engine. The current estimates are 5% more efficient engine that makes 148HP(10hp more) and 173lb-ft of torque(25lb-ft more). I have also read rumors of the car being 100-200lbs lighter. 

Even if you matted that engine to the current craptastic automatic that would bump the 38mpg highway to 40mpg highway. That's not even considering any new transmissions efficiency improvements or better aerodynamics with the whole new body style.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

spacedout said:


> The current estimates are 5% more efficient engine that makes 148HP(10hp more) and 173lb-ft of torque(25lb-ft more).


We'll have to wait and see. DI and higher compression ratios means a whole new approach to the combustion system. It would be nice if that 173 ft-lbs of torque becomes a reality, but on 87 octane fuel... well, we'll see. It will make for a torquier midrange, but winding the engine out will be much less rewarding.

More interesting to me is the claimed increase in structural rigidity while moving to an aluminum block, and with an overall weight savings of 44 lbs. That's pretty significant, considering that they told the press the current iron block model only sacrificed ~15 lbs (IIRC) compared to using aluminum. Exhaust manifold integrated into the head would save a few pounds right off the top, but where's the other ~40 lbs coming from?

In the pics in this link:

Deep Dive: GM’s New Small Engine Family – News – Car and Driver | Car and Driver Blog

...it looks like they're going backwards WRT engine oil filters. Those engines show metal can style filters hanging from the bottom.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> We'll have to wait and see. DI and higher compression ratios means a whole new approach to the combustion system. It would be nice if that 173 ft-lbs of torque becomes a reality, but on 87 octane fuel... well, we'll see. It will make for a torquier midrange, but winding the engine out will be much less rewarding.
> 
> More interesting to me is the claimed increase in structural rigidity while moving to an aluminum block, and with an overall weight savings of 44 lbs. That's pretty significant, considering that they told the press the current iron block model only sacrificed ~15 lbs (IIRC) compared to using aluminum. Exhaust manifold integrated into the head would save a few pounds right off the top, but where's the other ~40 lbs coming from?
> 
> ...


The high compression ratio and DI combination has worked extremely well for Mazda on 87 octane - the SkyActiv engines have a crapton of low-end power for a 4-cylinder. They don't like to rev out past 5K, but they just don't need to - all the power is right there in the midrange where most people want it. I hope it has the same advantages for turbocharging as well.

Lol at 150,000 mile spark plugs.


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

So no manual on the 2LT trim anymore. Glad I got a 2014 otherwise I'd be looking at a Focus. :th_thumbsdownsm:


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Lol at 150,000 mile spark plugs.


Unobtanium tips.

Precision gapped at 0.030", +/- 0.010"


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

I love Chevy and GM, but decisions like this infuriate me. As a salesman, it is so easy to build value in simple things like the leather-wrapped steering wheel and shift knob in the 1LT. Not everyone offers those standard at this price point, so it was a big selling feature. Also, disappointed to hear the manual option has been removed from the 2LT equipment group. The Atlantis Blue deletion from the Cruze, Equinox, and Traverse is the biggest shock though as it is probably the most popular color we sell in NW Ohio!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

_*2015 Cruzen at Lordstown*_


2015 Cruze now in production at Lordstown
(Click image above for WKBN-TV Channel 27 report.)


2015 Cruze RS
(click any image to enlarge)


2015 Cruze LT


2015 Cruze LTZ


2015 Cruze RS


2015 Cruze Brownstone Interior


2015 Cruze Brownstone Interior


2015 Cruze LTZ


2015 Cruze LTZ


2015 Cruze LTZ, LT and RS​


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Love the additions of LED DRL's but that front end is fugly as sin


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ulysses is back!


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Anyone have a color list yet?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Grill starting to look like a Caddy with those crosshairs. Much prefer mesh.
I also hear GM is de-contenting the 2015 cruze. Someone said no foglights on the LTZ, no leather steering wheel on 1LT, etc.
Pretty sad if true.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

GRIMland said:


> Anyone have a color list yet?


*2015 Lordstown Cruze Colors:*Siren Red Tintcoat
Autumn Bronze Metallic
Black Granite Metallic
Champagne Silver Metallic
Silver Ice Metallic
Summit White
Red Hot
Rainforest Green Metallic
Tungsten Metallic
Blue Ray Metallic​
*Discontinued Colors:*Crystal Red Tintcoat
Atlantis Blue Metallic​
*The 2015 Lordstown Cruze LS will only be available in five colors:*Black Granite Metallic
Silver Ice Metallic
Summit White
Red Hot
Blue Ray Metallic
​
*A friendly heads up ...*
If you had your heart set on an Atlantis Blue, Champagne Silver, Rainforest Green or Tungsten Cruze LS, you'd better hit the lots now and pick up a 2014. Similarly, if you been dreaming about a Crystal Red or Atlantis Blue LT, LTZ or Diesel parked in your garage, now is the time to make your move.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

steve333 said:


> Grill starting to look like a Caddy with those crosshairs. Much prefer mesh.
> I also hear GM is de-contenting the 2015 cruze. Someone said no foglights on the LTZ, no leather steering wheel on 1LT, etc.
> Pretty sad if true.


AFAIK, all true. The de-contenting started in model year 2012 and has continued unabated since. Pulling the leather wheel and shift knob on the 1LT is bone-headed stupid. Bean Counters: 1 True Believers: 0.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Geezus, that red one is hideous. Jury's still out on the grey.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

De contenting seems a strange way to increase sales, the opposite is happening in Australia, content has gone up and price has come down and of course we have a 1.6T available. Of course the competition is of a very high quality and in every comparison I have seen the Cruze has been near the bottom. But if you choose the cheapest model with that 1.8 engine to compare this is pretty much guaranteed.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Ulysses is back!


Looks like he was hiding in Lordstown, snapping pics.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> 2015 Chevy Cruze Updates, Changes, New Features, Improvements | GM Authority
> 
> Seems like some de-contenting continues.


Glad my '14 Eco came with a nice meaty leather wrapped steering wheel and shift knob. And, you know... floor mats.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> AFAIK, all true. The de-contenting started in model year 2012 and has continued unabated since. Pulling the leather wheel and shift knob on the 1LT is bone-headed stupid. Bean Counters: 1 True Believers: 0.


The floor mats delete in the Eco is a bit too much as well. I didn't care about the rear armrest too much until I started having adult passengers. Due to the sliding armrest, eco 6mt has 1 functional cup holder and 4 sealed bottle holders. Having a single tone horn also gave me the needed push to upgrade to ATS, not sure if I have a steering wheel and shift knob upgrade in me.
Taking the manly trans out the 2LT and adding lit vanity makes the 2LT trim outside of diesel options pointless as well. They got it right with the 12-13 Impala slapping a Camaro V6 in and deleting chrome trunk bar, was hoping they did the same here.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Youngstown News, Lordstown at 50 and 2015 CRUZE



Youngstown News, Lordstown eyes fall rollout of updated Cruze


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

I think they look just fine, way better then the look of those Chinese ones. Given, I've got a 2012 RS LTZ and 2013 LTZ already in my garage, I won't be in the market for a 2015, at least not for a few more years. And... since I'll never be the one to take 1st year of depreciation on a new car, it'll be another two years before I'd consider buying one anyway. 

Either way, if a 2016 has the Malibu looking rear fenders, I won't be waiting for one of those.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2015 and 2014 Tungsten Metallic Cruze 1LTs: Side-By-Side*

*2015 Cruze 1LT Slideshow by UlyssesSG | Photobucket*



click any image to enlarge














































​


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bulbous front bumper. Yuck.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I've warmed up to it. And Tungsten Metallic is *amazing*, should've located one for my 14.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

What a crappy salesman. Proclaims the car as all new then repeatedly says how the front end was pretty much all they changed. LS comes with steel wheels, not alloy as he says. Siren Red looks great on the Traverse and I'm happy to see it looking good on the Cruze too.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah I seen the siren red looks pretty good.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The new Autumn Bronze is a big pass for me it just looks brown in color.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it just me or does the bowtie need to be moved down and centered. maybe it looks different live but the bowtie is bugging me.


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

I wonder would a 2014 RS front bumper would fit


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2015 Silver Ice Metallic Cruze 1LT*

*2015 Cruze 1LT Silver Photos by UlyssesSG | Photobucket*


click any image to enlarge































​


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> The new Autumn Bronze is a big pass for me it just looks brown in color.


I'd like to see that color in person. I'm guessing the two small local chevy dealerships around here won't get some 2015's in until early November.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody got any pictures of that those new cup holders and the new Mylink looks like in the new refresh? Also, they said the design of the 18" LTZ rims were changing but I didn't spot any change in them during that video review I put up a couple days ago. Maybe the change is really minor that you can't really notice it?


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

The cup holders appear to have just lost the rubber tabs in them. And as for the wheels, they must have just changed the code of them as the design is identical from what I can tell.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Expat1983 said:


> The cup holders appear to have just lost the rubber tabs in them. And as for the wheels, they must have just changed the code of them as the design is identical from what I can tell.


Yeah I would have to agree with you my one local chevy dealer has in stock a loaded 2015 Cruze LTZ the wheels look identical to the current LTZ wheels. Didn't get much of a chance to check out the MyLink but what I could tell looks the same as the current MyLink. But one thing I did notice that the 2015 Cruze finally has guidance lines in the backup camara. The salemen wouldn't let me check it out to much since they hadn't PDI it yet.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe the new front end has to grow on me. Next to the 2014 model the 2015 model looks nose heavy. However, I do like the LED running lights.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Pic of a 2015 Cruze LTZ RS.

In Siren Red Tintcoat.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Pic of the wheels of a 2015 Cruze LTZ RS.


----------



## wiscoPat (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm still kinda on the fence with this facelift for '15.. This is (to me) what's up!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> View attachment 115770


I like this color change, but I really just don't like this new front end refresh. To me, it just looks really awkward, bulky, and out of place on this compact sedan. Not that I would ever diss anyone who buys the 2015 refreshed Cruze because it's still a Cruze, which I love, but it's just not for me. But hey, our personal preferences are what makes us all different, unique and helps the world go round. 

Did removing the tabs in the cup holders really make them better? Were these tabs making it hard for the drink to fit in and be taken out of the cup holders? Just trying to understand why a change to the cup holders was made.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Pic of the new trunk release button.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Pic of the new door locks.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Got a pic of those new cup holders? lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Sort of this is the best pic I could find of the cup holders.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Did removing the tabs in the cup holders really make them better? Were these tabs making it hard for the drink to fit in and be taken out of the cup holders? Just trying to understand why a change to the cup holders was made.


IIRC, the issue was that the four tabs put too much pressure on the cup in place. I remember someone posting that they taped two of the four down to lower the pressure on the cup. My car has two spring loaded tabs in each cup holder and they hold things in place just fine with no issue on removing the cup. Perhaps Chevy reduced the number of tabs to correct the issue with the original design?


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*2015 Autumn Bronze Metallic Cruze 1LT RS*

*Slideshow:
**2015 Cruze 1LT Autumn Metallic Photos by UlyssesSG | Photobucke*t



_click any image to enlarge_
















































​


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

^I like the interior colors.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Ew, looking at these pics I take it back. That front bumper doesn't look good in any color. Well except for that blue one from the commercial.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Would that be the EPIC Periwinkel Blue 1 Yuck ?


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

The bumper is just so bulbous! I love the addition of LED's, but in this instance they still can't save that front end. I am still baffled as to why GM updated the one section that still looked good. Could we not have got the refreshed Chinese rear end? Or at least a different tail light design, and some new 16" alloys?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *2015 Autumn Bronze Metallic Cruze 1LT RS*
> 
> *Slideshow:
> **2015 Cruze 1LT Autumn Metallic Photos by UlyssesSG | Photobucke*t
> ...



Where are you getting all these pictures from UlyssesSG? You got a special hook up somewhere? Haha! That brown color isn't too bad at all. I'm interested about how many different cloth color choices they are offering in the refreshed 2015's. I truly dislike the non-leather wrapped steering wheel. I think it should only be in the base model LS's!


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> *2015 Autumn Bronze Metallic Cruze 1LT RS*
> 
> *Slideshow:
> **2015 Cruze 1LT Autumn Metallic Photos by UlyssesSG | Photobucke*t
> ...


I liked everything about this with the exception of the exterior and interior colors.
I'll call that the chocolate milk package...

I still don't know If I am 100% sold with the new front end, but I do like it more on the chocolate milk car than on the red one that was a few posts up.
The chrome just doesn't seem as gaudy in the choco milk version. Maybe it was just the lighting.

*Oh and thanks for sharing these UlyssesSG!


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Having recently ran into something at very low speed with my 2013 Cruze and having it sustain minimal damage... I look at that new front bumper, with the fog lights that stick out or are flush with whatever little bit of bumper there is there... I would not want to even lightly touch anything with that bumper. In fact... wow, is there anything at all in that front end that could sustain any kind of impact at all, without breaking?

When I first saw pictures of this new face lift... I didn't think it looked too bad... but now, having seen better pictures, there's very little that I like about that front end.

As for the Autumn Bronze... hm, and I thought the Autumn Orange looked bad.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Saw a black one of these in the showroom at the dealer last Thursday. Not a fan.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Siren Red Tintcoat.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Yuck


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I _was _warming up to it, but now I'm having second thoughts. That front end looks so utilitarian and truck-like. So many things scattered about with little to no cohesion.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

I'd do that upgrade! Should be a piece of cake


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Not it digging the trunk release button. IMO, they should have left the door lock buttons alone and added a small button somewhere on the driver's side for the trunk release... maybe on the light switch? I imagine it could have saved them a few bucks, and the look of the lock switches on the door panels is not right, doesn't flow well.



jandree22 said:


> I _was _warming up to it, but now I'm having second thoughts. That front end looks so utilitarian and truck-like. So many things scattered about with little to no cohesion.


The front end refresh could have looked 1000% better with a headlight change to blend the look into the car better. As it sits, it looks like the old Cruze with a new bumper cover. That's funny...


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iggy said:


> wow, is there anything at all in that front end that could sustain any kind of impact at all, without breaking?



All bumper covers have to meet the 5 MPH bumper test, which specifies no structural damage. I'm not sure about cosmetic damage, and I believe the test is done head on against a smooth flat wall.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Blue Angel said:


> Not it digging the trunk release button. IMO, they should have left the door lock buttons alone and added a small button somewhere on the driver's side for the trunk release... maybe on the light switch? I imagine it could have saved them a few bucks, and the look of the lock switches on the door panels is not right, doesn't flow well.


Yeah, since seeing the change to both the trunk release and lock switch, I too feel that they could have executed them both better. The new lock switch definitely don't flow and looks like a rush job. The trunk release button has a lot of extra space on the actual button and I wonder if, putting a trunk latch on the drivers side floor could have been a possibility? 

Either way, the change to these two things were needed but unfortunately Chevy seemingly did not put any real effort or thought into it's execution especially from an aesthetics standpoint!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> As it sits, it looks like the old Cruze with a new bumper cover.


Isn't that what it is?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Isn't that what it is?


I followed that with a "That's funny..." because I was pointing out that it looks like just that... the old Cruze with a new bumper cover stuck on, instead of looking like a significant restyle. I.E. the new bumper cover just doesn't fit, like a bad nose job. 

There are a few of these at my local dealer now. I don't feel it looks any better in person. Don't get me wrong... I don't think the new car is particularly UGLY, it's just a step down from where it was when it could have been a step up. With a new headlight design the refresh COULD/SHOULD have looked much better. The square/flat lights just don't blend with the new facia/grille design.


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Why can't Chevy fit some projector headlights in?? Reflectors are getting outdated

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

If anyone has access to it yet, can you please post the Part # for the 2015 front fascia?


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Meanwhile... Why on earth would GM go to the trouble of making a new front bumper/fog lights, for one model year? Especially given it's not really all that great looking. I mean rumors are, and maybe there more then rumors at this point that a full redesign will happen next year. To me, it seems like a waste of time/money to modify the exterior look just for one year.


----------



## tlbenn06 (Oct 15, 2014)

iggy don't forget...the engineers have to be doing something, right? productivity means everyone is always working. or perhaps that statement is completely wrong. It is.

IDEA!: Why not have the engineers doing something worthwhile...like fixing the trunk button fob issue? Even 2 clicks could still happen if you're walking or moving around. That's one of many things they could be working on. 

As an engineer, I believe that providing solutions instead of style is key. But hey, that's my opinion, and I do not work for GM.


----------



## tlbenn06 (Oct 15, 2014)

Cool stuff on the inside. Outside, not so much. The bumper may look better if the entire car was "sharper". To me, the car is still too round for that bumper. It looks like someone just bought an aftermarket bumper for the front and left the rest untouched.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

iggy said:


> To me, it seems like a waste of time/money to modify the exterior look just for one year.


Agreed. Add to that the changes made elsewhere and you have to wonder if the launch of the new 2016 model was originally supposed to happen for 2017 and got pulled ahead _after_ the changes for the 2014 model were already commited to.

As far as I know the new model is a definite go for 2016 in North America.


----------



## bowtiejohn 2012 (Oct 15, 2014)

I wish we could get the two door cruze I forget what country has them, much better looking !


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

tlbenn06 said:


> iggy don't forget...the engineers have to be doing something, right? productivity means everyone is always working. or perhaps that statement is completely wrong. It is.
> 
> IDEA!: Why not have the engineers doing something worthwhile...like fixing the trunk button fob issue? Even 2 clicks could still happen if you're walking or moving around. That's one of many things they could be working on.
> 
> As an engineer, I believe that providing solutions instead of style is key. But hey, that's my opinion, and I do not work for GM.


Engineering has their hands full with the new 2016 model, you can count on that. It takes YEARS of Engineering and development to launch a new car. The 2016 Cruze has been a full-on project since before the 2011 car launched in Lordstown. It is scheduled to launch in China not long from now, and these are global platforms which involve the Engineering teams from many different countries.

When I worked at GM from 2004-2007 there was a team at CREC (Canadian Regional Engineering Centre) working on the then-new Equinox platform. They were always coordinating conference calls with people in Asia at all hours of the day/night. Almost ten years later, todays global platforms are an even more colaborative effort. The more commonality the platform shares between continents/markets, the less overall Engineering needs to take place. Less redundancy. Every region will have its own version of powertrain and chassis development to fine tune things, and every assembly plant will have their own build and fit/finish issues to deal with, but the core elements of the platform can and should all carry over with as little change as possible.

I recently ordered some interior trim pieces from Asia. These are not tacky aftermarket doo-dads, they are production parts for the Asian Cruze. They are likely reject parts from Quality Control inspection and/or part run set-up (there were small defects in all the parts recieved, none major). The form and fit of the parts from a visual standpoint was exactly like the factory parts that came off of my car, but the clips and fastening features were completely different.

This was surprising, and not surprising, at the same time. It's clear that all the "Class A" surfacing from the studio was carried over, but it was left up to the local Engineering/supplier groups to figure out the attachment methods. They were probably based on the local Best Practices and/or legacy methods. The parts I recieved looked like they were made from well worn tooling, with lots of flash and evidence of manual reworking of the tool on the back side of the parts and around the fastening features. Even cleaner parts from newer tooling would have showed a clearly different, and likely less advanced, attachment method. It's possible/likely those features were re-Engineered for the North American Cruze to improve fit, since the car originally launched in 2008 but didn't launch here until 2011.

It took me a while to figure out how to work with the parts, but I got them installed and from what you CAN see they look just like factory parts would if they were made here.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

bowtiejohn 2012 said:


> I wish we could get the two door cruze I forget what country has them, much better looking !


There is a 5 door hatchback. A 2 door is news to me unless you are talking about the Astra?


----------



## bowtiejohn 2012 (Oct 15, 2014)

I just googled pictures chevy cruze 2 door and there is 2 door coupes I don't know what country there being delivered too


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

bowtiejohn 2012 said:


> I wish we could get the two door cruze I forget what country has them, much better looking !


It only took them five years to get a hatchback into the mix because they were unsettled on the number of them they would sell. Don't hold your breath for a 2 door Cruze.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't hold your breath for too long .. Some ones going to buy em , instead of a Dart .

We should have a poll . Where in we choose whom will get the first crack at trying to help out the first some one to post up a question for help with his / her New model ie 2015 cruzen ..


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Only two door I know of was one of the Holden cruze race cars.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Only two door I know of was one of the Holden cruze race cars.


And that is half size and RWD with a 1,000cc motorbike engine. It also weighs 400kg.

Maybe you are thinking of this concept?

http://www.roadandtrack.com/go/first-looks/2014-chevrolet-cruze-coupe-ss


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know why the rim code changed for the LTZ wheels? Since they look the same as the current wheels.


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

This is the front end GM should have gone with for the 2015 update


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Someone had posted a link to a video where a GM salesman type guy walked around the car ( a LTZ) and pointed out new things... I am certain he said the LTZ rims were new.



2013Cruze said:


> View attachment 116642
> 
> Anyone know why the rim code changed for the LTZ wheels? Since they look the same as the current wheels.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

iggy said:


> Someone had posted a link to a video where a GM salesman type guy walked around the car ( a LTZ) and pointed out new things... I am certain he said the LTZ rims were new.


Nope there the same wheels as my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS. 

Your correct the salemen did say the wheels were new but he's wrong he could think there new because of the change in the RPO code.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

iggy said:


> Someone had posted a link to a video where a GM salesman type guy walked around the car ( a LTZ) and pointed out new things... I am certain he said the LTZ rims were new.


Pic of my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS. Same wheels.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Chevrolet Cruze RS Plus Concept Previewed | GM Authority


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Chevrolet Cruze RS Plus Concept Previewed | GM Authority


Is this a Cruze were actually going to get?

Or just another that will never reach dealer lots.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I was the one who posted the video of the salesman talking about the 2015 Cruze. Like was stated, he did say they were new in the video, but I asked him about it and he did admit to making a mistake in stating that they were all new. These 2015 LTZ wheels are actually the same LTZ wheels that the current Cruzes have, just with a different RPO code. 

Glad they kept the LTZ wheels! It's one of the best features of the LTZ!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

mtomac said:


> This is the front end GM should have gone with for the 2015 update


Not a huge fan of this either. Looks too much like a Honda Civic Si frontend. Just my opinion though.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Chevrolet Cruze RS Plus Concept Previewed | GM Authority


Is there any chance this Cruze RS will actually reach dealer lots?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Chevrolet Cruze RS Plus Concept Previewed | GM Authority


Exterior wise, this is just the current refreshed 2015 Cruze RS with a cool orange paint job and a few racing stripes! What's so **** concept about it or did I miss something?! 

Sure, the drawing of it looks cool but we've all seen the new front fascia of the 2015 Cruze and I think the majority of members aren't really feeling it.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I do think the paint is nice. Oh, and it does say it's got a GM performance tune and a sub woofer.  Meanwhile, I do like the color.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Saw a white 2015 on the road today. It was stopped at a trafic light and I walked by as a pedestrian. I got an excellent look at it. The led DRLs were a nice touch. In all it looked much better in person than in pictures. Which is pretty much par for the course for GM photography.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Pic of my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS. Same wheels.


I still can't believe they spent money changing the front end for one year. That front end is the best design feature of the car


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Pic of my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS. Same wheels.


Maybe something small changed about them, like a slight change in the paint color, or a change in the center emblem? The wheel _casting_ looks the same.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Still can't build one on the Cruze website.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not only did Chevy take away the leather rapped steering wheel from the 2015 1LT, they also took away that silver trim piece that's on the steering wheel. So pretty much, they have turned the 1LT into a **** LS! 

Why would Chevy decontent the trim level that is bought the most?!


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Because GM is still governed by bean-counting scumbags in spite of the bankruptcy and promise of a 'new' way of thinking. Penny-pinching idiots. 

In other news, I can confirm the cup holder design is actually a little different - they appear to be slightly taller and more rounded, and as I mentioned before, lost the rubber tabs.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

So I passed a car-hauler carrying a bunch of new 2015 Cruzen on my drive home from work today on I-81. I must admit it was pretty cool seeing all those Cruzes in one spot and them being right beside me for a little bit. I was going to slow down and try to get behind it, so I could take a few pictures once I realized what was on the truck, but it was just going too slow by the time I had passed it and I had to keep up with the flow of the left hand lane. 

Maybe they were headed to the few local Chevy dealerships around here where I live? I'll probably take a quick trip to the two closest dealerships Sunday after I get off work and see if they got any in. That way I can look at them without be bother by the sales person, haha. If, I'm lucky, maybe one will be unlocked so I can see the interior changes.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Found a video showing the guidance lines that are in the 2015 Cruze's backup camera!! The guidance line parts starts around 3:05. 

It appears the guidance lines move with the steering wheel which is awesome, but it would have been cool if the lines had the three different colors of green, yellow, and red to better indicate depth. Either way, it's really cool that the Cruze finally has guidance lines!!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Saw a new one tonight after dark. The LED running lights are bright blue-ish white which doesn't look good with the standard incandescent bulbs in the headlights.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sat in a 1LT RS with technology package earlier today, the tiny lock/unlock button is cheesy and looks like a last minute thought. Trunk button is meh and the usb ports no longer have a cover or anything to attach a cover to. No leather steering wheel was not a rumor, it was the LS wheel with CC and media buttons.










Beside that I also took a few pics to see if there were more little things.

14 side marker










15 side marker










14 from above










15 from above











Besides that, much else wasn't done on the exterior.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Sat in a 1LT RS with technology package earlier today, the tiny lock/unlock button is cheesy and looks like a last minute thought. Trunk button is meh and the usb ports no longer have a cover or anything to attach a cover to. No leather steering wheel was not a rumor, it was the LS wheel with CC and media buttons.



I think it's bs too that they are so **** cheap that they had to take the plastic protective USB/AUX cover away! Such f-uckers for taking away the holes, so that ordering that protective piece isn't even a **** option! They know exactly what they were doing!! 

What's even more messed up is that fact they started the decontenting of this plastic protective usb/aux piece with some of the late 2014 builds! SMH!


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

I prefer the '14, I had a good look at the '15 when I picked mine out on the weekend. The front end is one of the better looking parts of the Cruze, and I think the '15 is a little off the styling of the /14, enough so I would rather pass on it and look elsewhere.

Can you guys elaborate more on the AUX USB thing? Your pic looks like my '12.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cigaro said:


> I prefer the '14, I had a good look at the '15 when I picked mine out on the weekend. The front end is one of the better looking parts of the Cruze, and I think the '15 is a little off the styling of the /14, enough so I would rather pass on it and look elsewhere.
> 
> Can you guys elaborate more on the AUX USB thing? Your pic looks like my '12.


Google image till photobucket returns online. There is a gray flap that covers the ports when not in use.

Open










Closed


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

You guys must have something different down south, neither of my 2 have had those covers. '12 1LT, '14 LTZ.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

PB is up again. 

Here is the cover and you can see why it's kinda important from all the dust in there.


----------



## tlbenn06 (Oct 15, 2014)

Blue Angel said:


> Engineering has their hands full with the new 2016 model, you can count on that. It takes YEARS of Engineering and development to launch a new car. The 2016 Cruze has been a full-on project since before the 2011 car launched in Lordstown. It is scheduled to launch in China not long from now, and these are global platforms which involve the Engineering teams from many different countries.


I understand. I may only be 23 but I have been there. On the opposite end. I was a Quality Engineering intern for an automotive company. (I hate quality) But, I worked with a few others to do fit and finish testing for the 2013 Ford Escape. This was 2 years before the vehicle was released in the US. Also, I designed all of the tests that ensure airbags will burst through dashboard skins on any 2013 North American Ford Focus. (Don't worry, all of my procedures were checked and approved by the Safety Manager for North America) These are end of the line processes and they are being worked on 2 years in advance. 

Engineering is always working, I agree, obviously. However, sometimes minor changes are more of a burden than a blessing.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

So, the '15s are on the lots now, but you still can't do a build your own on the web site?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> So, the '15s are on the lots now, but you still can't do a build your own on the web site?


The ones I seen are all options possible that didn't get deleted by model year. 1 LT RS were most of them with back up pioneer and some other things. Forgot to check the price of it. Didn't key it in to see the guidance lines.


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Took a little vacation to orlando this past weekend and I saw the 2015 in the wild!!
I only got a picture of this one, but I did drive next to a white one and a red one as well. Seems like they're starting to make their way to the street.




I am still conflicted about this new look on the front....
It looks nice from the front when the lights are on. There's just something about it that seems wrong...
Here's a picture of mine in the same lot for comparison >=D




(by the way my favorite part of making a 200 mile trip is not having to stop for gas at those over-crowded rest stations for gas!!! I went the whole way on half a tank ;D)


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I saw one here in va a few days ago in red and it wasn't too bad. Seemed as if the led strips were the Drl's on this one. I'm not too sure if that's how it is or not but I'm still so torn on weither I like it or not. It's like it's too much going on and kinda sticks out like they forced it. Not a fan of the grille design either. I'll take my eco with my grill candy lol.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Found a video showing the guidance lines that are in the 2015 Cruze's backup camera!! The guidance line parts starts around 3:05.
> 
> It appears the guidance lines move with the steering wheel which is awesome, but it would have been cool if the lines had the three different colors of green, yellow, and red to better indicate depth. Either way, it's really cool that the Cruze finally has guidance lines!!


Yeah I'm glad too about the guidance lines just not sure if i want a 15 Cruze or take a chance and get a first year second generation 2016 Cruze.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Yeah I'm glad too about the guidance lines just not sure if i want a 15 Cruze or take a chance and get a first year second generation 2016 Cruze.


If I settle for the auto, it had to be a diesel, 2LT or a LTZ. I can totally swap the front with a 14 since a few people seen em in person and actually like it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone test the MyLink in the 2015 Cruze?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone test the MyLink in the 2015 Cruze?


Not yet, the car I sat in was indoors. None of the cool gadgetry would work w/o the new AT&T OnStar account activated. Siri would have been it. Truthfully I was soo blown by the cheesy lock button and LS wheel I never even tried to see how the buttons feel to touch after 2 days at the dealership this week.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Not yet, the car I sat in was indoors. None of the cool gadgetry would work w/o the new AT&T OnStar account activated. Siri would have been it. Truthfully I was soo blown by the cheesy lock button and LS wheel I never even tried to see how the buttons feel to touch after 2 days at the dealership this week.


I've sat in a loaded 15 LTZ but really didn't get much of a look since it was just taken off the transport truck and the salemen wouldn't really let check it out. The few things i noticed was the door lock button and trunk release button and it had guidance lines. The trunk release button looks just like the door lock button on my wife's 13 Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Also I'm a little confused since the wheels on the 2015 Cruze LTZ RS looked the same even though they have a different RPO code.

Would have liked more of a choice in colors too.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I used to think the cream/chocolate was a horrible interior idea when paired with 90% of the exterior colors.... now I see they've kept that and are adding a black/brown combo interior. Gross.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

You can now build the 2015 model.

Build Your Own Compact Car: 2015 Cruze | Chevrolet


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Apparently there isn't a 2015 Cruze Turbo Diesel ?


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

I wouldn't be surprised. I took my Cruze into the shop a few weeks ago and saw one with $9k off sticker. After two weeks in the shop I went back and it was still there. I don't think anyone has even test driven it.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

wow... at 9 grand off sticker, I would have probably bought one... When I was shopping for my newest Cruze ( used ) I saw a 2014 CTD with 3000 miles on it for $20K , I was tempted. But I wondered exactly why someone had traded in a car with 3000 miles. In the end, I got my 2013 LTZ for 15K and it had 23,000 miles on it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

iggy said:


> wow... at 9 grand off sticker, I would have probably bought one... When I was shopping for my newest Cruze ( used ) I saw a 2014 CTD with 3000 miles on it for $20K , I was tempted. But I wondered exactly why someone had traded in a car with 3000 miles. In the end, I got my 2013 LTZ for 15K and it had 23,000 miles on it.


You got a 13 LTZ for 15k. I wonder what the dealer paid for it in trade.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know what Compass display is? You can select it on 2015 Cruze build but it doesn't give you a description of what it is.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Either way, it's really cool that the Cruze finally has guidance lines!!


_Really _hope there's a MyLink update in the future to add backup camera guidelines into 13/14's. Chevy Customer Care, are you listening?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

MIPS64 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. I took my Cruze into the shop a few weeks ago and saw one with $9k off sticker. After two weeks in the shop I went back and it was still there. I don't think anyone has even test driven it.


That's a good deal, send that thing to AZ, my mom will buy it. Depending on the color lol. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

jandree22 said:


> _Really _hope there's a MyLink update in the future to add backup camera guidelines into 13/14's. Chevy Customer Care, are you listening?



We hear you loud and clear, Jandree22 . Keep checking in with your dealership for any updates or contact our Infotainment Team at 855-478-7767 for more info! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I would have really thought that if they were going to take away the leather wrapped steering wheel on the 1LT trim, that they could have at least made it so that it's available if you get the 1LT RS package!! Who the **** wants to drive a Cruze with an appearance package with a **** LS steering wheel? 

Why does Chevy want to punish N/A consumers after making the Cruze one of the best selling compact cars out there by doing all this decontenting?! Are they trying to push people to look at their competitors? Maybe Chevy can't handle being successful and this is their way of shying away from being the top dog in the compact class?

Who does Chevy get for their Cruze/compact sedan focus groups because if they used this forum and it's members, they would know what they should or shouldn't do to the Cruze!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe they are using Focus groups and not focus groups.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Chevy is notorious for removing features as the years go on. I believe their mindset is they are rewarding you for being an early adopter/guinea pig.


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Starks8 said:


> Why does Chevy want to punish N/A consumers after making the Cruze one of the best selling compact cars out there by doing all this decontenting.


I think they are creating a differentiation for the SS between the Camaro and the Cruze. When I picked up my '14 LTZ RS I test drove a '13 Camaro 2SS for a day. Way too many shared components between the two. I think the market is pushing the Cruze towards the econo-box, and people wanting something sportier can look towards the SS or Camaro perhaps. 

No way Vette guys wouldn't cry a river if the Camaro shared as many components with the Vette as the Cruze does with the Camaro.

I could be way wrong.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Stopped by my local dealer today, had a 2015 LS on the lot. Not only was it as bad as the photos, strangely the LS has chrome around where the fog lights go(no fogs however). It looks out of place, especially when nothing on the rest of the car is chrome.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Maybe they are using Focus groups and not focus groups.


BWAH!!! Too funny! However I need fog lights because to me the car looks incomplete without them!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Maybe they are using Focus groups and not focus groups.



Haha, I see what you did there!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

So, with the de-contenting of the 2015 model, is it more/less expensive than a comperable 2014 model?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> So, with the de-contenting of the 2015 model, is it more/less expensive than a comperable 2014 model?


Of course its more expensive! The LS now starts at(according the chevy.com build site) $18570. That's $2,000 more than what they were going for in 2012.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Of course its more expensive! The LS now starts at(according the chevy.com build site) $18570. That's $2,000 more than what they were going for in 2012.



Gotta love it! Not (in my Borat voice)!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is the headlight lighting any better in the 2015's?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Is the headlight lighting any better in the 2015's?


I honestly didn't look that close at the standard lights, the lower front is so strange/out of place you can't take your eyes off it. 

I should thank GM for making my car more valuable in two ways.... increasing the price of the cruze yearly and making the better looking 2011-2014 cars more desirable.


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

I think the headlights are the same, and still that terri-bad cloth on the dash, even on the LTZ. Wtf? Thankfully they made the Jet Black/Brick Red so I didn't have to buy a Jetta or something.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> Also I'm a little confused since the wheels on the 2015 Cruze LTZ RS looked the same even though they have a different RPO code.
> 
> Would have liked more of a choice in colors too.


Maybe that has something to do more with Canada and them giving our "LTZ" wheels to 2LT RS or something like that.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Cigaro said:


> I think the headlights are the same, and still that terri-bad cloth on the dash, even on the LTZ. Wtf? Thankfully they made the Jet Black/Brick Red so I didn't have to buy a Jetta or something.


Not sure if brick red is still available, I wish the Blue and black that the internet keeps showing me was real. also this one or at least the seat pattern.










I also agree door and dash of LTZ sholud be leahterette


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know what feature Compass display is?

Iv'e found a few 2015 Cruze's with this feature as option the RPO code is U80.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Google pretty much shows it as a compass, is it listed near Mylink or DIC cluster as it currently is? Ford F***edus has duplicate info on the radio and dic screen that makes no sense at all. Hope that's not this is. I know in cue they show an actual compass that rotates when you drive if you don't have navi. I think it's similar to the one we have in the DIC when OnStar patches turn by turn to us.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> Google pretty much shows it as a compass, is it listed near Mylink or DIC cluster as it currently is? Ford F***edus has duplicate info on the radio and dic screen that makes no sense at all. Hope that's not this is. I know in cue they show an actual compass that rotates when you drive if you don't have navi. I think it's similar to the one we have in the DIC when OnStar patches turn by turn to us.


It shows it on the 2015 cruze build as a no cost option you can add it to a build even on a LTZ even if you select NAV MyLink.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2015 Cruze 1LT in black granite metallic.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

It was purchased through Hertz Rent2 Buy... They have quite a few LTZ's in that price range, many have closer to 36K miles on them, but it'ts not too hard to find ones that have less. Mine had just under 23K miles on it which is pretty low for a Rent2Buy car. At the price I paid, I figured it was close to $2000 bellow market value. It had some scratches in clear coat above the doors and on the roof( I was told they were from the car wash). It clearly hadn't had the paint buffed out on it or anything like that when I got it. I mean, it was and is a good looking car, and for the $2000 I saved, I am not complaining. The interior is spotless really, with one exception, that being some sort of 4 inch diameter blob in the trunk, of what I can't figure out what it is. It kinda looks like some thin foam stuff that probably had that really sticky adhesive on the back side, how it got there I don't know, but it doesn't affect me at all. 

I figure I could have probably got almost what I paid for it as a trade in, if for some reason I felt I really wanted to unload it, but... well 3000 miles later, the car is running like a champ, and I still have 10,000 miles to go on the GM bumper to bumper warranty. Not to mention 74,400 miles left on the drive train warranty. 

Just FYI... if you look closely at used cars on dealer lots, I'd estimate that as many as 30% of them have car fax reports that show they were originally rental cars. As I understand it, a lot of car companies have buy back programs with the rental companies... One GM used car dealer told me , he could go online and pick out rental cars, before they ever were offered to the public from the rental company. I'm not sure that last part is true or not, other then that's what this sales guy told me, when I told him I'd also been looking at the Hertz rental2 buy cars.



2013Cruze said:


> You got a 13 LTZ for 15k. I wonder what the dealer paid for it in trade.


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

'13 LTZ trade in is worth 14.5ish here to a GM dealer in my part of Canada if it is in very good shape. Max value was 11 for a '12 2LT.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

Took my '14 in for the new steering wheel TSB software, borrowing a '15 1LT loaner 

First of all, I didn't realize the new LED DRL's come on by themselves separate from the halogen fixtures, for whatever reason I stupidly thought they would come on _with _the halogen DRL's at the same time and consequently look terrible. The chrome is still so-so to me, but the LED's themselves actually are quite nice. Here are two pics of the LEDs. Camera make them look white but really they are an icy blue/white.

EDIT: Later in the afternoon the actual low beams came on and the LEDs remained on too. So apparently the LEDs are _always_ on. Halogens now just for low and high beam.

















Also, here's a video of the new backup camera gridlines! Obviously they turn with the steering wheel and work well for backing into a parking spot. Also, there's a setting under Config... Display Settings to deactivate the gridlines if they're not your thing.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody know if Chevy can or will offer some type of software update to make the current 2015 Cruze's backup camera guidelines available for earlier Cruzes?


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

I asked about any available MyLink updates while I was in today. No dice, I'm up to date with their system. Gonna keep asking over the next year or so just in case GM decides to be surprisingly awesome and hook us up with this.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Is it possible to swap the headlights with earlier models?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Is it possible to swap the headlights with earlier models?


15 has same headlights As 09-14 unless you referring to holden where they have reflectors in the corners


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

No updates for camera from what has been said and for those with MyLink issues with iOS 8, there is A PI# for gm knowing about it and is working on a solution. I didn't get it as my phone wasn't with me when he showed me the print out.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jandree22 said:


> I asked about any available MyLink updates while I was in today. No dice, I'm up to date with their system. Gonna keep asking over the next year or so just in case GM decides to be surprisingly awesome and hook us up with this.


Unfortunately I wouldn't count on that happening. Would be nice though.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Anybody know if Chevy can or will offer some type of software update to make the current 2015 Cruze's backup camera guidelines available for earlier Cruzes?


The 2015 Buick Verano also has giudance lines now.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jandree22 said:


> Took my '14 in for the new steering wheel TSB software, borrowing a '15 1LT loaner
> 
> First of all, I didn't realize the new LED DRL's come on by themselves separate from the halogen fixtures, for whatever reason I stupidly thought they would come on _with _the halogen DRL's at the same time and consequently look terrible. The chrome is still so-so to me, but the LED's themselves actually are quite nice. Here are two pics of the LEDs. Camera make them look white but really they are an icy blue/white.
> 
> ...


From your video the pic quality looks better too.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone have a pic of a 2015 Cruze LTZ RS in black granite?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jandree22 said:


> Took my '14 in for the new steering wheel TSB software, borrowing a '15 1LT loaner
> 
> First of all, I didn't realize the new LED DRL's come on by themselves separate from the halogen fixtures, for whatever reason I stupidly thought they would come on _with _the halogen DRL's at the same time and consequently look terrible. The chrome is still so-so to me, but the LED's themselves actually are quite nice. Here are two pics of the LEDs. Camera make them look white but really they are an icy blue/white.
> 
> ...


How do the LED'S look at night?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jandree22 said:


>


Its amazing how well a dark color hides some of the ugly body lines of the new front fascia. That rainforest green sure looks nice even on a 2015.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> How do the LED'S look at night?


Only had it until late afternoon with overcast skies, just enough to trigger the low beams. But for low beams, as mentioned they are on at the same time, the LEDs are bluish white and the halogens are the same soft white.. so they look okay I guess. Matching factory HIDs would've been a more attractive pairing.


----------



## MattMD (Jan 17, 2014)

I still despise the fact that they got rid of the leather wrapped steering wheel on the 1LT. Saw a 2015 at the dealer the other day - can't say I'm a fan of the new grill, but it will probably grow on me.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

MattMD said:


> I still despise the fact that they got rid of the leather wrapped steering wheel on the 1LT.


I'm very glad you brought this up because it's noteworthy from my time with a 2015 1LT yesterday. For reference I currently have a '14 Eco w/leather steering wheel.

I'll play devil's advocate and report the 1LT without leather steering isn't bad at all. Seriously. In fact, I only noticed it was non-leather on my way back to the dealer. The rim is still meaty and robust, and they gave it a faux perforated treatment at 8-10 & 2-4 o'clock. The texture was satisfying and grippy. You can tell it's not leather primarily because of the lack of stitching on the inside of the rim.

Which also reminds me, going a bit off topic, there was a new black Z/28 in the showroom. Screw leather, it had a _m__icrofiber _wheel. As a whole package, simply... just *wow*. If only I had $76k


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

MattMD said:


> I still despise the fact that they got rid of the leather wrapped steering wheel on the 1LT. Saw a 2015 at the dealer the other day - can't say I'm a fan of the new grill, but it will probably grow on me.





jandree22 said:


> I'm very glad you brought this up because it's noteworthy from my time with a 2015 1LT yesterday. For reference I currently have a '14 Eco w/leather steering wheel.
> 
> I'll play devil's advocate and report the 1LT without leather steering isn't bad at all. Seriously. In fact, I only noticed it was non-leather on my way back to the dealer. The rim is still meaty and robust, and they gave it a faux perforated treatment at 8-10 & 2-4 o'clock. The texture was satisfying and grippy. You can tell it's not leather primarily because of the lack of stitching on the inside of the rim.
> 
> Which also reminds me, going a bit off topic, there was a new black Z/28 in the showroom. Screw leather, it had a _m__icrofiber _wheel. As a whole package, simply... just *wow*. If only I had $76k


Eco lost the wheel and floor mats. 2011 the LS and 1LT were really close in options and wheel package, it's almost getting to be the same way if you get a 1LT w/o RS and my link. Same car different engine. I'm suprised the center dash glove box survived the eco 6MT.


A few members here swapped the Camaro wheel in and a smaller few got the paddle shifters working.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

My '12 Canadian Eco came with the plastic wheel. It was always a sore spot with me as I assumed it would come with a leather wheel like the US model (all the reviews I read were from the U.S.).

i bought a ZL1 wheel to replace it. To be honest, the ZL1 wheel feels only marginally thicker than the base plastic wheel. The biggest difference in the shape is in the thumb recesses at 10 and 2, the ZL1 wheel has deeper and more defined features here. It is also a flat bottom "D" shaped deign, though it isn't actually a smaller radius on the bottom to give more leg clearance and aid getting in/out of the seat like it is supposed to. Kinda dumb but I guess it has the look...



jandree22 said:


> Which also reminds me, going a bit off topic, there was a new black Z/28 in the showroom. Screw leather, it had a _m__icrofiber _wheel. As a whole package, simply... just *wow*. If only I had $76k


I chose the leather version of the ZL1 wheel for esthetic reasons, and I'm glad I did. IMO, the microfiber (alcantara clone) wheel looks messy since it has a "grain" like carpet that shows where it has been touched. Also, I'm not sure about the long term durability since it will absorb moisture and oils from your skin. Maybe there's a good process for cleaning it? I dunno.

Also, the red stitching looks great with my red/black interior, which already has red seat stitching.

As far as the Z/28 goes... drool.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> A few members here swapped the Camaro wheel in and a smaller few got the paddle shifters working.


I have the paddle shifters, but my car is a manual. I figured it was a handy way to get two OEM switches on the steering wheel, and it was only an extra $20 or so. I don't know what I'm going to do with them yet, but I'll think of something.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> I have the paddle shifters, but my car is a manual. I figured it was a handy way to get two OEM switches on the steering wheel, and it was only an extra $20 or so. I don't know what I'm going to do with them yet, but I'll think of something.












NOS. Because race car.

Use the other for rockets for stupid drivers.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jandree22 said:


> Took my '14 in for the new steering wheel TSB software, borrowing a '15 1LT loaner
> 
> First of all, I didn't realize the new LED DRL's come on by themselves separate from the halogen fixtures, for whatever reason I stupidly thought they would come on _with _the halogen DRL's at the same time and consequently look terrible. The chrome is still so-so to me, but the LED's themselves actually are quite nice. Here are two pics of the LEDs. Camera make them look white but really they are an icy blue/white.
> 
> ...


Is the picture quality any better?

At least in your video the colors don't look so washed out.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> NOS. Because race car.
> 
> Use the other for rockets for stupid drivers.


IC sprayer and a rear washer fluid sprayer nozzle for the tail gater.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Chevrolet Cruze RS Plus Concept Previewed | GM Authority


Is this concept going to reach dealer lots?


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

The SEMA stuff rarely does, this most definitely will not as we're into the last model year of the current gen.


----------



## jandree22 (Sep 19, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Is the picture quality any better?
> 
> At least in your video the colors don't look so washed out.


Hard to say, I didn't take much notice to this. If I had to guess, I would honestly say it's unchanged. The vid from my phone isn't winning any academy awards, but if you 720p it, you can see the trees are still grainy and a little pixelated. Don't let the WRX fool you, it takes a lot to make World Rally Blue look washed out.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone have a pic of a 2015 Cruze LTZ RS in black granite?



2015 Chevrolet Cruze for sale in Richmond - 1G1PG5SB0F7126857 - Rick Hendrick Chevrolet Buick GMC


@ Hendrick Chevrolet in Richmond VA, about an hour and 20 mins away from where I live.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> 2015 Chevrolet Cruze for sale in Richmond - 1G1PG5SB0F7126857 - Rick Hendrick Chevrolet Buick GMC
> 
> 
> @ Hendrick Chevrolet in Richmond VA, about an hour and 20 mins away from where I live.


Can't get em that cheap up north.... That's what the left over 2014's are selling for. Want to trade in soo bad for the left overs.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Can't get em that cheap up north.... That's what the left over 2014's are selling for. Want to trade in soo bad for the left overs.


An original MSRP of $26,810 is still a good chunk of change though, lol! The dealer's price of $24,810 isn't too bad though, especially considering you can tell it has the RS package, Nav, the pioneer system, sunroof, etc.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> An original MSRP of $26,810 is still a good chunk of change though, lol! The dealer's price of $24,810 isn't too bad though, especially considering you can tell it has the RS package, Nav, the pioneer system, sunroof, etc.


2014 Chevrolet Cruze for sale in Bedford - 1G1PG5SB2E7475016 - Tim Lally Chevrolet


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking through pictures of the 2015 1LT's, it seems as Chevy has also eliminated the map pocket on the back of the passenger seat as well now!! WTH?! Decontenting at its finest! Keep up the awesome work Chevy. 

Damnn, I guess they'll force everyone into buying the 1st year production of the 2016 Cruzes because we all know they'll likely be loaded with the best features/options but they'll also be riddled with problems but then the later ones will have less problems but also offer far less features/options! Kinda, like what we see going on now! Again I SMH!


----------



## MattMD (Jan 17, 2014)

Expat1983 said:


> The SEMA stuff rarely does, this most definitely will not as we're into the last model year of the current gen.


The Sonic RS started out a SEMA iirc, and it made production so I'm hoping the stage kit makes it to shelves. I LOVE the Wildfire Metallic - I would've gotten an inferno orange Cruze if they made one, but this is close.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Damnn, I guess they'll force everyone into buying the 1st year production of the 2016 Cruzes because we all know they'll likely be loaded with the best features/options but they'll also be riddled with problems but then the later ones will have less problems but also offer far less features/options! Kinda, like what we see going on now! Again I SMH!


Aw come on now. You're taking all the fun of waiting for the 2nd gen. Cruze. I'm still giving them until the 2018 models to get it right this time.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

2011 OH Wait @0008 WTF is the Starks Babblen about .. I've only had a couple of problems with me cruzen . Under Gapped Plugs and ahh splash shield recall that no one wanted to happen ..


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> 2015 Chevrolet Cruze for sale in Richmond - 1G1PG5SB0F7126857 - Rick Hendrick Chevrolet Buick GMC
> 
> 
> @ Hendrick Chevrolet in Richmond VA, about an hour and 20 mins away from where I live.


In black the front end actually looks pretty good.

The interior other hand I'll pass.


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

i like our front end better


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

I saw one for the first time this morning driving from Minneapolis to Iowa. It was on the other side of the interstate so at first I thought it was a modded 11-14 but it was definitely the new one. With just the fog strips on and in black it didn't look awful, just seeing it drive by, but it still doesn't appeal to me.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

The only thing I like about the exterior refresh is the DRLs are now the LED strips above the fog lights.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I think it looks fairly good in Black Granite maybe even Tungsten Metallic.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Frankly, I don't find it at all disagreeable.
Does not make me want to turn in my '12' but I doubt that was the intent.

I'm sure Chevy is just trying to refresh it a bit in the hopes of attracting new blood to the brand.

I'm more interested in the '16' but even if it falls into the 'gotta have' catagory I'd hold off till the '17' models hit the pipeline.
But, I am open minded on the '16'......as long as it isn't a re-invention of the wheel.
Fresh sheet metal, a few tweaks here and there.....thats OK.

But if it arrives with a new engine, a new trans, a re-invented suspension, oodles of electronics I'll never use.....then I stand back for a year.....let everyone else be the test monkey and suffer.

Rob


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Robby said:


> Frankly, I don't find it at all disagreeable.
> Does not make me want to turn in my '12' but I doubt that was the intent.
> 
> I'm sure Chevy is just trying to refresh it a bit in the hopes of attracting new blood to the brand.
> ...


I think I am too. 

Anyone Know when we will get our first look at the 2016 Cruze?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> View attachment 120785
> 
> I think it looks fairly good in Black Granite maybe even Tungsten Metallic.


Yeah that's about what I saw today. Black is definitely a color that works for it. The photos all make that front end look more bulbous than it is. When driving down the road I could still tell it was a Cruze from far away, so in person the changes aren't so drastic imo.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

2013Cruze said:


> I think I am too.
> 
> Anyone Know when we will get our first look at the 2016 Cruze?


Take a look at the 'Chevrolet China' site to get a good look at the '16' for us.
I am told the facia in front is slightly different relative to grill openings but otherwise, identicle.

Rob


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Why they would allow you to get the ebony interior with that new brown color is beyond me. Brown and black do not go together!!


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> View attachment 120785
> I think it looks fairly good in Black Granite maybe even Tungsten Metallic.


One of my favorite things on our cruze is the front end. Very sharp looking. I do like the LED fog strips but thats about it. They even flattened the hood. I love the groove in the middle of our hood. I like the honeycomb grill much better as well. Good for me cause i jsut got this car 3 months ago lol


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Mo Cruze said:


> One of my favorite things on our cruze is the front end. Very sharp looking. I do like the LED fog strips but thats about it. They even flattened the hood. I love the groove in the middle of our hood. I like the honeycomb grill much better as well. Good for me cause i jsut got this car 3 months ago lol


I think it's still there just not as noticeable as before.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

I do agree that this front end looks much better in dark colors. The LED DRL's are a nice idea but keeping the same halogens makes the car look awful - like the LED's are a cheap aftermarket addition. Such a shame GM didn't add LED headlights like the 14 Corolla, it would make that front end look far more cohesive.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

See the 2014 models extended the rear center seat belt buckles another inch. Is this reason to trade my 2012 off? With two booster seats for my grandkids yesterday, that was sure a struggle to get them buckled in. Maybe I can just get a couple of new belts, plus two new plastic clips that I will break trying to remove the lower seat cushion.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Sadly enough, after owning 3 current model design Cruzes, I am extremely disappointed in the new 2015. I dont mind the front end. I like the fact that they changed it up a little. The things keeping me from me owning my 4th one are the 2LT will not come in a manual, and they have deleted the door buttons and push button start as order options. The transmission is the big one, for me.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Sadly enough, after owning 3 current model design Cruzes, I am extremely disappointed in the new 2015. I dont mind the front end. I like the fact that they changed it up a little. The things keeping me from me owning my 4th one are the 2LT will not come in a manual, and they have deleted the door buttons and push button start as order options. The transmission is the big one, for me.


My biggest complaint for 2015 Cruze is no decent new colors.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Sadly enough, Cyber Gray Metallic should have been around longer than a year. Thats my favorite color. Close second is my current color, Blue Ray Metallic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

CruzeTech said:


> Sadly enough, Cyber Gray Metallic should have been around longer than a year. Thats my favorite color. Close second is my current color, Blue Ray Metallic.


That's the color I would get if I decide to get a 2015 Cruze.

It's between that and a 2015 Buick Verano in White Diamond Tricoat.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone have a pic of a 2015 Cruze LTZ RS in Blue Ray Metallic?


----------



## GeoHawk (Jan 24, 2014)

2013Cruze said:


> That's the color I would get if I decide to get a 2015 Cruze.
> 
> It's between that and a 2015 Buick Verano in White Diamond Tricoat.


I definitely would have order my 2014 in WDT if it was an option. Summit White just looked too much like a white you'd find on a refrigerator (like my G5 :tongue: ).


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

GeoHawk said:


> I definitely would have order my 2014 in WDT if it was an option. Summit White just looked too much like a white you'd find on a refrigerator (like my G5 :tongue: ).


That's the reason why I would get a Verano but don't know if I really want a Buick.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Buick Verano in White Diamond Tricoat.


I saw one today on my way home from work today. It needed a bath but it still looked nice.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone have a pic of a 2015 Cruze LTZ RS in black granite?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJbLRYN16JM


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone have a pic of a 2015 Cruze LTZ RS in Blue Ray Metallic?



Ask and you shall receive, haha. Although, you already know it's pretty hard to distinguish the blue ray from the BGM in pictures. 


New 2015 Chevrolet Cruze For Sale | Beaverton OR


2015 Chevrolet Cruze for sale in Indianapolis - 1G1PG5SB0F7111565 - Hubler Chevrolet Indianapolis


2015 Chevrolet Cruze 4dr Sdn in Beaverton, OR | New Cars for Sale on EasyAutoSales.com


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Ask and you shall receive, haha. Although, you already know it's pretty hard to distinguish the blue ray from the BGM in pictures.
> 
> 
> New 2015 Chevrolet Cruze For Sale | Beaverton OR
> ...


Thanks. I need a new car now to decide what to get.

Blue Ray Cruze or White Diamond Verano.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone know how a Verano compares to a Cruze LTZ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Thanks. I need a new car now to decide what to get.
> 
> Blue Ray Cruze or White Diamond Verano.


Why do you keep buying new cars every year or two?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJbLRYN16JM


Salesmen mistaken in the video that's a 2015 Cruze LTZ RS not a 2LT Cruze.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Why do you keep buying new cars every year or two?


I don't have my 2013 Cruze anymore my father inlaw has had it for about the last 6 months. He took over my payments so my wife could get a bigger car since she's the one that has our girls more. I have my father inlaw's Cobalt now and we traded in her Cruze for her Impala.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I don't have my 2013 Cruze anymore my father inlaw has had it for about the last 6 months. He took over my payments so my wife could get a bigger car since she's the one that has our girls more. I have my father inlaw's Cobalt now and we traded in her Cruze for her Impala.



You guys weren't interested in the Equinox at all for the extra room aspect? Also wouldn't you just take back over your own Cruze payments from your father in-law instead of buying a new Cruze or are you just simply inquiring about the 2015 Cruze for the heck of it?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> I don't have my 2013 Cruze anymore my father inlaw has had it for about the last 6 months. He took over my payments so my wife could get a bigger car since she's the one that has our girls more. I have my father inlaw's Cobalt now and we traded in her Cruze for her Impala.


Gotcha. I remember you traded a 12 for a 13 and then it seemed like you bought another. 

The Verano 2.0T would be a sweet car, but would rather a Cruze over the 2.4.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> You guys weren't interested in the Equinox at all for the extra room aspect? Also wouldn't you just take back over your own Cruze payments from your father in-law instead of buying a new Cruze or are you just simply inquiring about the 2015 Cruze for the heck of it?


The loan and the car title are in his name now and the cobalt is in my name. My wife wanted the new Impala.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Gotcha. I remember you traded a 12 for a 13 and then it seemed like you bought another.
> 
> The Verano 2.0T would be a sweet car, but would rather a Cruze over the 2.4.


That's kinda what I want but for around 31k for a Verano 2.0T.

What is it about the 2.4 Verano you don't like?

I also found a 2014 Buick Regal premium 1 turbo with 15k miles on it for about 22k.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

The only Buick I really like looks-wise is the Regal, but I hate that Buick has that fugly interior wood trim. Not my thing. 

My dad has a '12 2LT and prefers my '13 LTZ to his. He also test drove a '13 Verano after buying his Cruze and wishes he would have went with that instead, but didn't like the price tag either for the differences. He mainly just wants 18's I think lol! 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> That's kinda what I want but for around 31k for a Verano 2.0T.
> 
> What is it about the 2.4 Verano you don't like?
> 
> I also found a 2014 Buick Regal premium 1 turbo with 15k miles on it for about 22k.


Regal for the win!

The 2.4 is a slowpoke; not much more powerful than a Cruze, and thrashier to boot.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Regal for the win!
> 
> The 2.4 is a slowpoke; not much more powerful than a Cruze, and thrashier to boot.


So you would pick a leather group Verano over a Cruze LTZ RS?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Ask and you shall receive, haha. Although, you already know it's pretty hard to distinguish the blue ray from the BGM in pictures.
> 
> 
> New 2015 Chevrolet Cruze For Sale | Beaverton OR
> ...


Thanks looks pretty good in Blue Ray too.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> So you would pick a leather group Verano over a Cruze LTZ RS?


For the price of a LTZ I'd buy a Fusion SE. 

Or a preowned 13+ Regal. Personally I can't stand the Veranos butt. 

The LTZ brand new is just too much $ for a Cruze IMO.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I hate that Buick has that fugly interior wood trim. Not my thing.



Yeah, it's the one main thing that makes me still shy away from the Buick brand. I do love the Regal GS though and would love to have the money to buy one! I still might take a brand new fully loaded Cruze LTZ over it though?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> For the price of a LTZ I'd buy a Fusion SE.
> 
> Or a preowned 13+ Regal. Personally I can't stand the Veranos butt.
> 
> The LTZ brand new is just too much $ for a Cruze IMO.


The new Fusions are def nice! I've heard a few people say they've had some warping issues on the dash and other quality issues with the interior materials but nothing too bad. I would take a fully loaded one. 

The Verano's butt isn't too bad in my opinion but I think it does look much better when in motion as compared to when its parked.

I'm in agreement that a new LTZ is really too **** expensive, especially when fully loaded. Just south of a $30,000 MSPR is way too much money for a compact economy car. For that kind of money, it should have true park assist, standard Nav, cooled leather seats and more soft materials as well as better technology and safety features.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> The new Fusions are def nice! I've heard a few people say they've had some warping issues on the dash and other quality issues with the interior materials but nothing too bad. I would take a fully loaded one.
> 
> The Verano's butt isn't too bad in my opinion but I think it does look much better when in motion as compared to when its parked.
> 
> I'm in agreement that a new LTZ is really too **** expensive, especially when fully loaded. Just south of a $30,000 MSPR is way too much money for a compact economy car. For that kind of money, it should have true park assist, standard Nav, cooled leather seats and more soft materials as well as better technology and safety features.


A fully loaded LTZ RS for 2015 model year is around 27k. MSRP.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The Buick Regal I'm thinking about getting.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> The new Fusions are def nice! I've heard a few people say they've had some warping issues on the dash and other quality issues with the interior materials but nothing too bad. I would take a fully loaded one.
> 
> The Verano's butt isn't too bad in my opinion but I think it does look much better when in motion as compared to when its parked.
> 
> I'm in agreement that a new LTZ is really too **** expensive, especially when fully loaded. Just south of a $30,000 MSPR is way too much money for a compact economy car. For that kind of money, it should have true park assist, standard Nav, cooled leather seats and more soft materials as well as better technology and safety features.


I'm sure the 2016 Cruze LTZ with have most of what your asking for.

Also my salemen told me last night that if i go with getting another Cruze that they order me 2015 Cruze LTZ RS and sell it to me for a little under 26k.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> A fully loaded LTZ RS for 2015 model year is around 27k. MSRP.


Yeah, just south of $30,000. Anything over $25,000 and I'm mentally rounding it up to $30,000, lol! And time you pay for tax, tag, and title and if you get GAPP or a GM extended warranty, you'll be close to that $30,000. 

I personally wouldn't want to spend a penny over $27,000 even with all those things above included for a Cruze, even though it would be really nice to own a fully loaded LTZ. If I'm going to spend that much money, I might as well start looking in the midsize segment and plan for the future when I have kids and would need more interior car space. Just my opinion though.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, just south of $30,000. Anything over $25,000 and I'm mentally rounding it up to $30,000, lol! And time you pay for tax, tag, and title and if you get GAPP or a GM extended warranty, you'll be close to that $30,000.
> 
> I personally wouldn't want to spend a penny over $27,000 even with all those things above included for a Cruze, even though it would be really nice to own a fully loaded LTZ. If I'm going to spend that much money, I might as well start looking in the midsize segment and plan for the future when I have kids and would need more interior car space. Just my opinion though.


That's one reason why I probably won't get another Cruze. That and I already had two of them and want something different. One thing I do know I can't wait to get rid of the Cobalt.

If I could stand to keep the Cobalt for another year then probably would get a 2016 Cruze.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> That's one reason why I probably won't get another Cruze. That and I already had two of them and want something different. One thing I do know I can't wait to get rid of the Cobalt.
> 
> If I could stand to keep the Cobalt for another year then probably would get a 2016 Cruze.



What year is that Cobalt anyway?

Also the current Cruze is really starting to lag in the newest of the safety and tech options. It's really become dated in that aspect alone although I guess it's still a top player in the compact segment since other compact sedans still don't offer what the current Cruze does.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> What year is that Cobalt anyway?
> 
> Also the current Cruze is really starting to lag in the newest of the safety and tech options. It's really become dated in that aspect alone although I guess it's still a top player in the compact segment since other compact sedans still don't offer what the current Cruze does.


2007 1LT Cobalt sedan looks like a cavalier.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> For the price of a LTZ I'd buy a Fusion SE.
> 
> Or a preowned 13+ Regal. Personally I can't stand the Veranos butt.
> 
> The LTZ brand new is just too much $ for a Cruze IMO.


With 3k in rebates can get a 2015 Fusion SE for less than a LTZ RS.

Just don't know if I could see myself owing a Ford.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> For the price of a LTZ I'd buy a Fusion SE.
> 
> Or a preowned 13+ Regal. Personally I can't stand the Veranos butt.
> 
> The LTZ brand new is just too much $ for a Cruze IMO.


What if the Verano had plastidip or color coded chrome eyebrows?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> I'm sure the 2016 Cruze LTZ with have most of what your asking for.
> 
> Also my salemen told me last night that if i go with getting another Cruze that they order me 2015 Cruze LTZ RS and sell it to me for a little under 26k.


I bought my Mazda 3 Skyactiv Automatic last year for $18,000 brand new. It may not have all the techie crap but $8,000 more than the 3? I just can't fathom that


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, just south of $30,000. Anything over $25,000 and I'm mentally rounding it up to $30,000, lol! And time you pay for tax, tag, and title and if you get GAPP or a GM extended warranty, you'll be close to that $30,000.
> 
> I personally wouldn't want to spend a penny over $27,000 even with all those things above included for a Cruze, even though it would be really nice to own a fully loaded LTZ. If I'm going to spend that much money, I might as well start looking in the midsize segment and plan for the future when I have kids and would need more interior car space. Just my opinion though.


I had a 2LT and LTZ to put miles on and truthfully all I wanted is the seats, the rear arm rest, auto dim and back up camera.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I had a 2LT and LTZ to put miles on and truthfully all I wanted is the seats, the rear arm rest, auto dim and back up camera.


I had a 2LT for a week. Quite honestly, I liked my 1LT seats SO much better (more cushiony with way better support that doesn't hurt my butt/back). I have done 6 hour trips in my car where I didn't hurt; it took about 45 mins for it to start in that one. The 2LT rims were nice, and I did kinda like MyLink.

Oh, and the brown/black interior? Ew.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I had a 2LT and LTZ to put miles on and truthfully all I wanted is the seats, the rear arm rest, auto dim and back up camera.


Push button start and standard passive entry system for me.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Push button start and standard passive entry system for me.


A little overrated in my opinion and not worth the extra money. Although I'm sure there's a "cool" feeling from having these things. I honestly really like the switch blade key design that the Cruze has and I could just use the unlock button on the key fob. 

Speaking of keys and such, the 2016 Cruze should really have a lit key ignition hole. My wife's 2012 Honda Civic has one for goodness sake. Is the push to start button lit at night?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> The Buick Regal I'm thinking about getting.



You sure you wouldn't want the sportier and sexier looking 2015 Buick Regal GS? The GS stands for Gangnam Style you know, haha!







Here's one is White Diamond Tricoat....http://www.jameswood.com/new-cars/2015-buick-regal-4dr-sdn-gs-fwd-v1754916/


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> A little overrated in my opinion and not worth the extra money. Although I'm sure there's a "cool" feeling from having these things. I honestly really like the switch blade key design that the Cruze has and I could just use the unlock button on the key fob.
> 
> Speaking of keys and such, the 2016 Cruze should really have a lit key ignition hole. My wife's 2012 Honda Civic has one for goodness sake. Is the push to start button lit at night?


That push button was cool you had to press the pedal to start it like clutch in on a manual to start. I liked it but not enough to go from 2LT to LTZ.

I believe it lights up once you open/unlock the door.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> I liked it but not enough to go from 2LT to LTZ.



You can get the push to start on a 2014 2LT though right? Do you own that LTZ in the pic?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> You can get the push to start on a 2014 2LT though right? Do you own that LTZ in the pic?


Nah think it was just LTZ like auto climate fancy center console and lit vanity mirrors that 15 2LT get now.

And a rental

I usually take the same pics of rentals when I do a review. I didn't feel a need to review a 4th Cruze loaner since a great deal already had em here.


----------



## mjd1001 (Feb 11, 2013)

I come back to these pictures and this thread weekly now, I still cannot get my hands around whether I like the update or not.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

mjd1001 said:


> I come back to these pictures and this thread weekly now, I still cannot get my hands around whether I like the update or not.


I think it looks better on darker colors.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I could get this 2014 Buick Regal GS for a little over 37k.



That's not a Buick regal GS in your attached picture.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> I think it looks better on darker colors.



the image you posted kinda' reminds me of a kid with braces.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Those new wheels Starks ?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Starks8 said:


>


this happens to be the dealer where I bought my cruze ctd. Lindsay Ontario.:smile:


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Those new wheels Starks ?



Haha, nah. Just some videos of the 2015's I'm finding on Youtube. I know members like seeing what the new face-lift looks like. Besides, you know I'm not the biggest fan of the 2015's. Too much decontenting for my taste and the new front fascia just isn't really my cup of tea.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Look at the wheels Starks !


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

brian v said:


> Look at the wheels Starks !



Haha, yes I see them. They are very nice! I have no idea if these LTZ wheels are actually new/changed.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How did you know that was not a GS ? 


Wheels !


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> That's not a Buick regal GS in your attached picture.


Yeah wrong pic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

This is the one I test drove last week.

2014 Buick Regal GS AWD asking a little over 37k.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Another pic.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


>


Still can't figure what changed in the wheels.

Nice color. At least two colors I like for 2015.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

As Jon noticed/stated, it might be the color/finish of the LTZ wheels that has changed slightly but I guess someone with a current LTZ will have to go to a dealership with a 2015 LTZ on the lot and compare the rims.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Had to drop off my Eco today for some work at the dealership and I saw the 2015. Not too sure about how I feel about the new nose of the car yet.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Had to drop off my Eco today for some work at the dealership and I saw the 2015. Not too sure about how I feel about the new nose of the car yet.


Did you get in, sit down and look at the tiny power door lock button?


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I do like the new 2015 Siren Red Tintcoat color.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Siren Red looks boss! I really need a larger vehicle now, and tbh the lack of power in the Cruze is starting to annoy me. Lease is up in a year and I'm probably going to look at either a Regal GS manual or a G8 GXP if I can find a stick shift one under $30k. I gotta say, I've been more than happy with my Cruze tech though. I have every available option besides navigation and push button, and use said tech on a daily basis.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Expat1983 said:


> Siren Red looks boss! I really need a larger vehicle now, and tbh the lack of power in the Cruze is starting to annoy me. Lease is up in a year and I'm probably going to look at either a Regal GS manual or a G8 GXP if I can find a stick shift one under $30k. I gotta say, I've been more than happy with my Cruze tech though. I have every available option besides navigation and push button, and use said tech on a daily basis.


A Buick Regal GS is over 40k MSRP.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

I'd be buying used ;-)


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I do like the new 2015 Siren Red Tintcoat color.


Siren Red Tintcoat not bad but I rather have Crystal Red Tincoat.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

Regal GS fwd comes in manual, as did the G8 GXP. Trust me, I can only drive stick so I'm well aware of what my options are ;-)


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Expat1983 said:


> Regal GS fwd comes in manual, as did the G8 GXP. Trust me, I can only drive stick so I'm well aware of what my options are ;-)


Have you given any thought about a Verano Turbo manual?


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

To small, need the size for my kid and my ego :-D


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Expat1983 said:


> To small, need the size for my kid and my ego :-D



I'm not sure if the Regal offers significantly more interior space over the Verano though. I could be wrong however because I haven't sat in the Regal and I haven't compared the numbers.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

The new blue for 2015 Buick Verano.

Dark Sapphire Blue anyone think it looks like Blue Ray Metallic?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Verano in Dark Sapphire Blue.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone ever test drive a Verano turbo?

Iv'e only seen two Verano turbo's that was back in 2013? Haven't even been able to find a used one on dealer lots.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Almost bought a 2014 Buick Regal AWD Black Diamond Tricoat in color. Had the paperwork in front of me just couldn't get myself to sign the paperwork. 

Almost 8k off MSRP.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Here's a pic of the Regal I almost bought.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> View attachment 122729
> 
> Here's a pic of the Regal I almost bought.


Can't imagine a car with a MSRP of almost 39k having only for safety features of backup camara with guidance lines and only having backup parking sensors.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Think I'll just wait and get a 2nd generation 2016 Cruze.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I find vehicle prices have gone beyond the reach of most people unless you want to buy used or don't want a vehicle with any options whatsoever. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

money_man said:


> I find vehicle prices have gone beyond the reach of most people unless you want to buy used or don't want a vehicle with any options whatsoever.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


I had the loan approved it was a good deal all I had to do was sign. For 30k I want a car that has more safety features than parking sensors.

1k was just for the Black Diamond Tricoat color.

This car MSRP was $38,760.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Even crystal red tint coat was an extra $500


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

money_man said:


> Even crystal red tint coat was an extra $500
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


But on a Cruze Black Granite Metallic is 225.00.

Unless Black Diamond Tricoat is actually a tricoat?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Not sure either way, car manufacturers are putting their prices through the roof and there's no need for it. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tricoat is usually somewhat like a pearl paint. 30K is what they want for a Diesel 2014 Cruze here.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yup, with Mac and the sunroof for free I paid $27500 plus everything else


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Siren Red Tintcoat not bad but I rather have Crystal Red Tincoat.



I like the more maroonish color of the Siren Red Tintcoat. At least in pictures it appears to be more of a maroon color in comparison to the Crystal Red Tintcoat.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Had a 2015 LT for a rental last week. I requested a Cruze since i haven't driven one with an automatic since my wife and I test drove one back in 2011.

The automatic is, well, the reason I bought a manual. It's not bad overall, but still hesitant to do what you want it to and when. Light throttle acceleration is particularly bad, it seems to work best when accelerating at a moderate pace that's the same or quicker than other traffic. It also does annoying things while slowing down using the brakes, making for a jerky ride.

The auto box's shorter gearing (compared to my Eco MT) does give it a rather snappy feel with good midrange pull. The price for that appears to be about 30-50% greater fuel usage. I didn't have a chance to do any reasonably accurate comparison testing, but on an uphill stretch at 43 MPH in 6th gear it pulled 24 MPG on the DIC where my car sees 30 MPG, and 40 MPG on a flat road where my Eco sees 60+ MPG. 43 MPH is the lowest speed I could get it to go into 6th gear, which is very conveniently the exact same speed I set my cruise at on a long slow road on my commute. Part of the difference could be better DIC calibration on the newer cars, my '12 is about 7% optimistic.

The door lock switches and new trunk button baffle me even after using them for a week. I can't imagine it wouldn't have saved them a lot of money to just add a small trunk release button somewhere instead of adding door lock switches to both front doors.

It has a front dome light, as did the 2014 I looked at, which is really nice. My '12 only has the single light above the rear seats. I have a Verano dome light assembly for the front of my car, to be installed soon.

In dark metallic grey the front end looks OK. I find it hides the look of those large black plastic grilles under the DRL strips. I still think the new facia looks out of place. It is what it is.

Overall the car was great, and my co-worker who drives a '09 Civic was impressed, especially with the quiet smooth highway ride. He asked me how fast we were going at one point and didn't believe me when I told him we were doing 120 km/hr (75 MPH). He had to move over and check the speedo for himself.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

At 43 mph I would imagine when going up hill you would use less fuel if you used a gear that gave close to max torque at that speed.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> At 43 mph I would imagine when going up hill you would use less fuel if you used a gear that gave close to max torque at that speed.


TECHNICALLY the 1.4/auto makes peak torque from 1850 RPM on up. But yeah, downshifting a gear at low speeds on hills with less pedal pressure often nets higher MPG figures for me.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> I like the more maroonish color of the Siren Red Tintcoat. At least in pictures it appears to be more of a maroon color in comparison to the Crystal Red Tintcoat.


I would say Siren Red Tintcoat is a shade or two darker then crystal Red Tintcoat.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> View attachment 122729
> 
> 
> Here's a pic of the Regal I almost bought.


Does anyone know if Black Diamond Tricoat is actually a tricoat? Just asking since on the Regal it's a 1k color option.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Aussie said:


> At 43 mph I would imagine when going up hill you would use less fuel if you used a gear that gave close to max torque at that speed.


Typically, gas engines are most efficient at higher loads (best Brake Specific Fuel Consumption, or power per unit volume of fuel). That holds true until the load gets to the point where the A/F ratio needs to richen to keep detonation in check. With a turbo car, any significant boost will get you to that point, so using a lower gear may improve things... though you also lose efficiency by spinning the engine faster. Not really a clear cut answer on a turbo car.

Since my Eco has such tall gearing, it's only running about 1300 RPM at 43 MPH which is below the point where the turbo makes boost. Perfect for max efficiency under load. The LT was revving a bit higher, about 1600 RPM IIRC, and since the auto version has more turbo boost down low than the manual there's potentially lots of boost on tap when needed.

Another thing I forgot. The "push and hold" trunk button on the remote was a little weird and would take more than a week to get used to. The stereo also seems to be tuned to have more low bass, which sounds impressive at lower volumes but will actually distort quite easily when you crank it up. My '12 seems to dial the bass down a little more aggressively as you turn the volume up, and has less bass to begin with.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Typically, gas engines are most efficient at higher loads (best Brake Specific Fuel Consumption, or power per unit volume of fuel). That holds true until the load gets to the point where the A/F ratio needs to richen to keep detonation in check. With a turbo car, any significant boost will get you to that point, so using a lower gear may improve things... though you also lose efficiency by spinning the engine faster. Not really a clear cut answer on a turbo car.
> 
> Since my Eco has such tall gearing, it's only running about 1300 RPM at 43 MPH which is below the point where the turbo makes boost. Perfect for max efficiency under load. The LT was revving a bit higher, about 1600 RPM IIRC, and since the auto version has more turbo boost down low than the manual there's potentially lots of boost on tap when needed.
> 
> Another thing I forgot. The "push and hold" trunk button on the remote was a little weird and would take more than a week to get used to. The stereo also seems to be tuned to have more low bass, which sounds impressive at lower volumes but will actually distort quite easily when you crank it up. My '12 seems to dial the bass down a little more aggressively as you turn the volume up, and has less bass to begin with.


35-40 in 6th (your 5th) is typically where I can downshift to get up a hill and see the instant MPG go up on mine. Otherwise 6th seems to be most efficient, and can climb hills at those rpms fairly easily.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Had a 2015 LT for a rental last week. I requested a Cruze since i haven't driven one with an automatic since my wife and I test drove one back in 2011.
> 
> The automatic is, well, the reason I bought a manual. It's not bad overall, but still hesitant to do what you want it to and when. Light throttle acceleration is particularly bad, it seems to work best when accelerating at a moderate pace that's the same or quicker than other traffic. It also does annoying things while slowing down using the brakes, making for a jerky ride.
> 
> ...


The auto rev a little higher than us manuals. 80 MPH in that would be like in the 3k range and 6th gear won't happen below 41 -42 mph even if you tried in M Mode. Did you get to play around with manual mode till the shift denied messages turned you off from it? 










The Verano dome light is what we have 13+, minus the cool blue ambient LED(piece i'm pointing to). I remember watching the How to thread when the part numbers and price changed. How did you like the 6 speed fan setting (8 if it was a LTZ) that also changed for the 13+?



jblackburn said:


> 35-40 in 6th (your 5th) is typically where I can downshift to get up a hill and see the instant MPG go up on mine. Otherwise 6th seems to be most efficient, and can climb hills at those rpms fairly easily.


With a tune 6th is even more powerful when you reach 70's MPH range.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah, "shift denied" got tiring pretty quick. 43 MPH was the lowest speed I could get it to shift into 6th manually. In auto it wouldn't shift into 6th until a much higher speed, it seemed to want to keep the revs around 2000 RPM. Even with the shorter 6th gear, it didn't seem to have an advantage on the highway over my Eco at higher speeds (~75 MPH and up). It needed a downshift to accelerate much, but my Eco seems to do OK in 6th as long as the revs are over 2000 where it makes some torque. Below 2000 acceleration falls off as torque output is reduced.

That little Aqua LED was one of the main attractions with the Verano light. My Vette has a small LED cluster that lights the console in a similar way and it looks really neat at night.

The 6 speed fan knob was nice, making it easier to set a speed that moves enough air without being too loud.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Blue Angel said:


> Yeah, "shift denied" got tiring pretty quick. 43 MPH was the lowest speed I could get it to shift into 6th manually. In auto it wouldn't shift into 6th until a much higher speed, it seemed to want to keep the revs around 2000 RPM. Even with the shorter 6th gear, it didn't seem to have an advantage on the highway over my Eco at higher speeds (~75 MPH and up). It needed a downshift to accelerate much, but my Eco seems to do OK in 6th as long as the revs are over 2000 where it makes some torque. Below 2000 acceleration falls off as torque output is reduced.
> 
> That little Aqua LED was one of the main attractions with the Verano light. My Vette has a small LED cluster that lights the console in a similar way and it looks really neat at night.
> 
> The 6 speed fan knob was nice, making it easier to set a speed that moves enough air without being too loud.


That was my impression too - the automatic 1.4T Cruze has nowhere NEAR the highway power mine does in any gear. If you lock it in 5th/6th, mashing down on the gas just doesn't have the same amount of pep. And a slight dip in the gas pedal in Drive mode to move on the highway = 5500 RPM. So. Annoying.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I need to drive a tuned auto to compare. Tuned eco manual is great in 6th once you get into the 2500 rpm window. 2nd gear on a 22 mph roll, woo!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> That was my impression too - the automatic 1.4T Cruze has nowhere NEAR the highway power mine does in any gear. If you lock it in 5th/6th, mashing down on the gas just doesn't have the same amount of pep. And a slight dip in the gas pedal in Drive mode to move on the highway = 5500 RPM. So. Annoying.


You have a better final drive ratio, so faster feeling makes sense. Think the cruze auto is bad look how GM neutered the sonic with an even more highway geared car(auto). Sonic 3.23 final drive, cruze auto 3.53. According the website below, the ECO and 1LT manual both have a 3.83 final drive ratio. 
Chevrolet News - United States - Cruze/Cruze Eco/Cruze Diesel

I don't have that issue at all with the throttle input vs downshift, my car never downshifts until I give it 1/2 throttle or more. it may be the learning trans or me learning the trans. However my girlfriend driving the same car, almost always gets the thing to downshift on what she says are light throttle inputs. She just uses manual mode on the highway so this doesn't happen.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

spacedout said:


> You have a better final drive ratio, so faster feeling makes sense. Think the cruze auto is bad look how GM neutered the sonic with an even more highway geared car(auto). Sonic 3.23 final drive, cruze auto 3.53. According the website below, the ECO and 1LT manual both have a 3.83 final drive ratio.
> Chevrolet News - United States - Cruze/Cruze Eco/Cruze Diesel
> 
> I don't have that issue at all with the throttle input vs downshift, my car never downshifts until I give it 1/2 throttle or more. it may be the learning trans or me learning the trans. However my girlfriend driving the same car, almost always gets the thing to downshift on what she says are light throttle inputs. She just uses manual mode on the highway so this doesn't happen.


Yeah, they were rentals, so I'm sure they'd been beat on a lot.

Drove a new Canyon this weekend, and it's surprisingly stubborn to downshift at higher speeds until you're 1/2 way down or more. I like that throttle mapping a lot better, but it probably still "learns" your driving style too. My girlfriend always complains that her car kicks down gears too easily after I drive it on extended trips.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah, they were rentals, so I'm sure they'd been beat on a lot.


LOL I was tempted to force a relearn with EZ Flash but I didn't.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

http://youtu.be/sk_YrNmWuLg

Volt or Cruze?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> http://youtu.be/sk_YrNmWuLg
> 
> Volt or Cruze?


Not to sure but I would say Cruze.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruze parked, Volt driving.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

The new brown color doesn't look god awful in this video but likely because its on a LTZ RS.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> The new brown color doesn't look god awful in this video but ...


*It looks simply god awful in any trim*, as is Chevrolet's other ode to missed opportunities: Siren Red. How do they pick these winning colors anyway? By throwing darts in a seedy pub late at night after a evening of binge drinking? Sheesh, what losers.

A kid with box of Crayola crayons has better artistic sense.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The car makers are starting to bring brown back and most are not hitting it. To me, brown needs a ton of metallic content to look good. Otherwise it looks muddy, like gray with little metallic looks like clear coated primer.


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> The car makers are starting to bring brown back and most are not hitting it. To me, brown needs a ton of metallic content to look good. Otherwise it looks muddy, like gray with little metallic looks like clear coated primer.


The brownstone metalic on the Silverado and new Colorado IMO look great! My next purchase will likely be a brownstone Colorado with the duramax for sure.

I like laser blue too


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Is this it?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Did anyone notice the change to the antenna on the roof in the YouTube video? No more funny stick!


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> Did anyone notice the change to the antenna on the roof in the YouTube video? No more funny stick!


That car just hadn't been PDI'd yet, they still all have the silly antenna. They arrive at dealers with the antenna in the glove box.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Bummer! I thought they finally did something stylish!


----------

